# 2019 | Warm Season Lawn Photos



## Ware

Happy New Year TLF! :thumbup:

I took the DJI Spark up to get a look at my dormant bermuda...


----------



## w0lfe

Might as well post a picture... Too cold to go outside, so here's one from inside!


----------



## andymac7

Very nice!

I just don't understand why there are people who hate the look of dormant bermuda. I think it's beautiful, and heck, it makes the evergreens in your landscaping pop!


----------



## SWB

We like the look of dormant bermuda....it just signifies a different season of the year.


----------



## Austinite




----------



## andymac7

Wow, I know it's been a mild winter so far, but green bermuda on Jan 2? Nice.


----------



## Austinite

andymac7 said:


> Wow, I know it's been a mild winter so far, but green bermuda on Jan 2? Nice.


lol. Yeah had me baffled. But from suggestions here and a bit of research I'm chalking it up to Latitude 36 being far more cold tolerant than others. If it would stop raining I can get a mow in!


----------



## Cory

Sortta regretting my decision to plant rye grass. The lighter green circle is from it getting to tall where my Christmas tree was at.





Backyard looks really bad


----------



## andymac7

Austinite said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I know it's been a mild winter so far, but green bermuda on Jan 2? Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Yeah had me baffled. But from suggestions here and a bit of research I'm chalking it up to Latitude 36 being far more cold tolerant than others. If it would stop raining I can get a mow in!
Click to expand...

Ikr?!! What is up with all the rain? :? My Yukon was hit pretty hard by fungus the second half of the season, and I hadn't prepared for it enough because I really didn't have a problem before.

And now I'm sort of wishing I would have put down Lat 36 also, being that I'm in S Ohio. My local golf course replaced all their fairways with Lat 36 and it is incredible. Oh well, I checked the NTEP trials again and Yukon is still #2 for winterkill rating. I'll stick with it.


----------



## andymac7

Cory said:


> Sortta regretting my decision to plant rye grass. The lighter green circle is from it getting to tall where my Christmas tree was at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard looks really bad


Front looks pretty awesome to me!  But yeah, maybe you should just embrace the golden tan


----------



## erdons

Tifsport Bermuda, did a minor overseed with PRG. Temps in So cal haven't gone under 60 during the day, about 40 is the lowest we've had. I probably didn't even need to overseed and would still have green grass.


----------



## Killbuzz




----------



## Austinite

@Killbuzz very nice! What kind of bermuda is that?


----------



## LawnDrummer

My backyard Centipede after mulching some leaves. Surprised it is still this green...


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Gotta love dormant stripes!!


----------



## Austinite

@Aawickham78 , looks great! Are you actually cutting some or just running the roller over it?


----------



## TheTurfTamer

Austinite said:


> @Aawickham78 , looks great! Are you actually cutting some or just running the roller over it?


I am cutting just a little bit, I adjusted the reel down 1 mm. I got the Accu-guage for Christmas from my wife and wanted to try it out..lol


----------



## erdons

Seeing how it was around 80 degrees today in SoCal plus the fact that it's going to be in the upper 70s the next 10 days and no lower than 50 at night I decided to set my McLane to the lowest setting and scalp my lawn, all the old green looked like prg and maybe some Bermuda popping up, in any case let's hope I get a quick greenup. Big plans to level a few times this year as the lawn feels way to lumpy now that things have settled from last year. Did about 3 passes and filled up my green waste trash can. Might be time for a prodiamine application.


----------



## Cory

@erdons Nice! I miss SoCal weather! And some in-n-out, and a good California burrito! Don't miss the crazy taxes, traffic, and crime though :lol:


----------



## Austinite

erdons said:


> Seeing how it was around 80 degrees today in SoCal plus the fact that it's going to be in the upper 70s the next 10 days and no lower than 50 at night I decided to set my McLane to the lowest setting and scalp my lawn, all the old green looked like prg and maybe some Bermuda popping up, in any case let's hope I get a quick greenup. Big plans to level a few times this year as the lawn feels way to lumpy now that things have settled from last year. Did about 3 passes and filled up my green waste trash can. Might be time for a prodiamine application.


I'm jealous! I want to scalp so bad. :sad:


----------



## erdons

Cory said:


> @erdons Nice! I miss SoCal weather! And some in-n-out, and a good California burrito! Don't miss the crazy taxes, traffic, and crime though :lol:


Luckily my drive to work is only about 14 min, taxes are up, I live in the city with the highest sales tax rate in the USA, so that kinda sucks but gotta put up with it, crime hasn't been too bad around me. Gotta love in n out!


----------



## Ware

erdons said:


> ...I live in the city with the highest sales tax rate in the USA, so that kinda sucks...


Dare I ask what the rate is?


----------



## erdons

Ware said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I live in the city with the highest sales tax rate in the USA, so that kinda sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the rate is?
Click to expand...

10.25%.


----------



## Ware

erdons said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I live in the city with the highest sales tax rate in the USA, so that kinda sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the rate is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.25%.
Click to expand...

Is that the total (city and state) rate? If so, that's not too bad. Ours is the same.


----------



## erdons

Ware said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the rate is?
> 
> 
> 
> 10.25%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the total (city and state) rate? If so, that's not too bad. Ours is the same.
Click to expand...

Only sales tax, income tax rate is around 9% I believe. 😫


----------



## Cory

erdons said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I live in the city with the highest sales tax rate in the USA, so that kinda sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the rate is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 10.25%.
Click to expand...

Sales tax is only a small portion. The property tax where we lived was 2.2%, here it's 1%. Income tax there is based on what you earn, so for us it was double NC income tax rate. Gas tax makes gas there an average $1 per gallon more. Our tax burden there vs here was considerably higher. Then the stupid CRV on milk jugs, bottles, and cans, .10¢ per plastic bag at the grocery store, now the new one .25¢For disposal cups at fast food/coffee shops... Its all crazy.


----------



## erdons

Cory said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the rate is?
> 
> 
> 
> 10.25%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sales tax is only a small portion. The property tax where we lived was 2.2%, here it's 1%. Income tax there is based on what you earn, so for us it was double NC income tax rate. Gas tax makes gas there an average $1 per gallon more. Our tax burden there vs here was considerably higher. Then the stupid CRV on milk jugs, bottles, and cans, .10¢ per plastic bag at the grocery store, now the new one .25¢For disposal cups at fast food/coffee shops... Its all crazy.
Click to expand...

I pay about 1.3% and my home is worth about $500k, so around $6500 per year compounded into my mortgage... higher cost of living etc is the price I pay for prime Bermuda growing sun lol. I do have family in San Antonio Texas who keeps trying to get us to visit so we can look at new homes.


----------



## Cory

erdons said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 10.25%.
> 
> 
> 
> Sales tax is only a small portion. The property tax where we lived was 2.2%, here it's 1%. Income tax there is based on what you earn, so for us it was double NC income tax rate. Gas tax makes gas there an average $1 per gallon more. Our tax burden there vs here was considerably higher. Then the stupid CRV on milk jugs, bottles, and cans, .10¢ per plastic bag at the grocery store, now the new one .25¢For disposal cups at fast food/coffee shops... Its all crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pay about 1.3% and my home is worth about $500k, so around $6500 per year compounded into my mortgage... higher cost of living etc is the price I pay for prime Bermuda growing sun lol. I do have family in San Antonio Texas who keeps trying to get us to visit so we can look at new homes.
Click to expand...

Tried to get my wife to move to Texas but she wasn't having it :lol:

Sorry for hijacking the therad with tax stuff. Here's some pictures of my ugly lawn :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Start of 2019 season


----------



## dbarlow

SWB said:


> We like the look of dormant bermuda....it just signifies a different season of the year.


I have a large area like this. Any tips or tricks you use to take care of it?


----------



## driver_7

Ware said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dare I ask what the rate is?
> 
> 
> 
> 10.25%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the total (city and state) rate? If so, that's not too bad. Ours is the same.
Click to expand...

I was blown away when we moved to NWA and saw 9.5% on the receipt for sales tax. See also the privilege of paying for the privilege of owning my car outright... "real property tax". Argh. We love it here though!!


----------



## SWB

dbarlow said:


> SWB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We like the look of dormant bermuda....it just signifies a different season of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a large area like this. Any tips or tricks you use to take care of it?
Click to expand...

Yes....have an extremely supportive wife! Mine lets buy the equipment and chemicals necessary to keep it up without spending all day every day working on it. I do most of my mowing with an Exmark Turf tracer but I also use an Exmark 30" and a Honda HRX. I also have a JD 2305 tractor that allows me to do a lot of things without the help of someone else.
I try to stay on top of it because if you let it get away from you it can be a bear to catch up. I found out the hard way when I missed a couple of pre emergent apps.
Is your property all grass?


----------



## LawnDrummer

My first mow of the season was this past weekend. It was 75 degrees out. Now it's dropping into the 30's tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## Two9tene

#dormantstripes #firsttimeever


----------



## Jacob_S

Current state of things. Everything is 3/4"
Bermuda side of front yard.




Centipede side



Back


----------



## PokeGrande

This is when rye grass starts to look its best in our area but I'm going to have to kill it soon.


----------



## Austinite




----------



## Jacob_S

If I'm going to maintain it like a golf course, might as well use it that way too.


----------



## PokeGrande

Double cut at ~ 13/16"


----------



## erdons

PokeGrande said:


> Double cut at ~ 13/16"


Looks awesome!


----------



## PokeGrande

@erdons

Thank you, sir.


----------



## Cavan806

Pulled a lawn core to see what my soil/roots looked like. Pretty happy to see how deep my roots are going. Not really sure what I was hoping to see but I guess it looks ok. Ha.

Cheers!


----------



## lucas287

Greened up nicely! Needs a mow pretty bad but I think my wife would've murdered me if i mowed last night on our anniversary. No editing to the pics - there was a heavy dew this morning though! Have some pesky weeds here and there, especially in my hell strip next to my negligent neighbor


----------



## Visitor

lucas287 said:


> Greened up nicely! Needs a mow pretty bad but I think my wife would've murdered me if i mowed last night on our anniversary. No editing to the pics - there was a heavy dew this morning though! Have some pesky weeds here and there, especially in my hell strip next to my negligent neighbor


So green and dense already, looks great! Mine is dense and green but that's mostly the PRG 😁


----------



## trc

Started my lawn journal!


----------



## tcorbitt20

It's coming along! Just about ready to get a sand level done again.


----------



## mrigney

Maybe starting to show a little green in the back?


Also finally managed to get the front scalped. You'll notice I had a large tree cut down...stil trying to figure out exactly what I want to do with that.


----------



## wiredawg

Taken 05Apr2019...been attempting to get my hands on some 21-0-0AS...I finally found some will putting some down within the week.


----------



## Austinite




----------



## 985arrowhead




----------



## hefegrass

its happening..


----------



## Cory

Getting there. Really needs some sand on it, all the rain this winter messed it all up


----------



## Sbcgenii

Not much green up yet.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Not too shabby for April 10


----------



## Redtenchu

tcorbitt20 said:


> Not too shabby for April 10


I always love the mower shots!


----------



## Redtenchu

A couple pictures before the cold front hits.


----------



## Two9tene

Ahh... so much room for improvement...


----------



## orangepower1987

From OKC. Very recently scalped. Definitely bit by the jealousy bug from these lawns!


----------



## SGrabs33

Looking a little shaggy already.


----------



## Coach8

Trying to green up! Thinking about trying to rescalp lower though.


----------



## Two9tene

Fresh Cut! Mow Green than it was yesterday for sure! Too bad this cold front is coming through!


----------



## tcorbitt20

It took until almost July 4 of last year to get it looking this green. It's amazing what frequent reel mowing, scalping, dethatching, and good fertility will do for a lawn. What a great hobby!


----------



## Redtenchu

tcorbitt20 said:


> It's amazing what frequent reel mowing, scalping, dethatching, and good fertility will do for a lawn. What a great hobby!


+1


----------



## 985arrowhead




----------



## Sbcgenii

985arrowhead said:


>


Looking good. Golden doodle?


----------



## 985arrowhead

Sbcgenii said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Rosie", yes a golden doodle.
> 
> Rain last night settled in the rest of the sand.
> 
> Apr 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. Golden doodle?
Click to expand...


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick grooming session cut two ways (checker board) but it didn't come out like I wanted it to:

Before:


After:


----------



## Coach8

Double cut the front today.


----------



## Redtenchu

Front: Bermuda


Rear: PRG


----------



## tcorbitt20

Looks really good, @Redtenchu


----------



## Steverino

The first pic is from today, the second from two weeks ago. PRG cut reel low...


----------



## samjonester

Time time to start mowing Bermuda in New Jersey!


----------



## Ral1121

Backyard is starting to look really good


Wonder why i cannot get the same stripes from the front


----------



## tcorbitt20

samjonester said:


> Time time to start mowing Bermuda in New Jersey!


Bermuda grows in New Jersey? I had no idea


----------



## Sbcgenii

Ral1121 said:


> Backyard is starting to look really good
> 
> 
> Wonder why i cannot get the same stripes from the front


Mow them at the same direction/angle and see what happens.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower

It's trying to green up!


----------



## samjonester

tcorbitt20 said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time time to start mowing Bermuda in New Jersey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda grows in New Jersey? I had no idea
Click to expand...

Yeah. There are a number of zoysia lawns in my neighborhood. There's some wild Bermuda scattered here and there, but I'm one of the only full Bermuda lawns I've seen. I'd prefer a cool season lawn but it seems to do alright.


----------



## Austinite




----------



## Two9tene

Austinite said:


>


That putting green is coming along nicely! I'm gonna try this out next season in the back!


----------



## driver_7

Austinite said:


>


Yes! It looks so good! I can't wait to see the green in full growing mode this season, it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Austinite

Thank you, @@Two9tene , @@717driver! Looking forward to the big greenup myself.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Big thunderstorms came through last night. The grass appreciated it.


----------



## Visitor

tcorbitt20 said:


> Big thunderstorms came through last night. The grass appreciated it.


🤤


----------



## Two9tene

Morning watering to knock off the dew:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Saturday morning mow.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Saturday morning mow.


How much of a difference is it between your rotary with the checkmate versus the tru-cut?


----------



## joerob2211

Used my older 522 greens king today and it cut awesome. May like it better than the newer 522a greens king. Also used my ryobi 40v edger for the first time.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

@Ecks from Tex, the checkmate is by far the best striping kit you can buy for a rotary in my opinion. That thing made my lawn look amazing. The biggest difference in the rotary and TruCut is the quality of cut. Even last year in mid summer when I was mowing the SA at 3" it didn't look near as good as it does right now after being mowed by a reel.


----------



## Spammage

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> @Ecks from Tex, the checkmate is by far the best striping kit you can buy for a rotary in my opinion. That thing made my lawn look amazing. The biggest difference in the rotary and TruCut is the quality of cut. Even last year in mid summer when I was mowing the SA at 3" it didn't look near as good as it does right now after being mowed by a reel.


Are you using pgr or planning on it? I'm really curious how St Augustine would look with frequently applied primo and a reel cut.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

@Spammage, I'd love to do a trial run of PGR this year to see what type of affect it would have on the SA, we have a sixth month old son and my wife would kill me if I even asked about buying the PGR. :lol: :lol:

I think @iFisch3224 is, or has experimented with the T-Nex (PGR) he may have some two cents to throw in about his dealings with it.


----------



## PokeGrande

Double wides:


----------



## Austinite




----------



## ctrav

Austinite said:


>


Im getting the fever to do this...maybe next year! How hard is it to maintain and since I use a rotary would a push reel mower work?


----------



## Austinite

ctrav said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting the fever to do this...maybe next year! How hard is it to maintain and since I use a rotary would a push reel mower work?
Click to expand...

Well, actual greens have to be pretty low. Even my 1/4 inch cut is too high compared to professional golf courses. I'm not sure that there is a push reel mower that can get this low. As for maintenance, it just needs to be mowed a lot. I mow daily, but you could probably get away with every other day.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @Austinite...


----------



## southernguy311

Greetings mates !

Plugged an area where a flowerbed used to be in the back yard next to my house and now sitting back here in the shade enjoying a bier!


----------



## Two9tene

PokeGrande said:


> Double wides:


Looking good! What you growing there?


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Redtenchu said:


> Front: Bermuda
> 
> 
> Rear: PRG


That Bermuda in the front looks good!!


----------



## PokeGrande

Two9tene said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double wides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! What you growing there?
Click to expand...

Thank you, sir. It's PRG that I have yet to kill. Initial kill application coming soon. Will see if I waited too long but April is when the PRG looks best here in my area.


----------



## Sbcgenii

PokeGrande said:


> Double wides:


What HOC? How does it do when it gets hot out?


----------



## PokeGrande

Sbcgenii said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double wides:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What HOC? How does it do when it gets hot out?
Click to expand...

The pics above are around 1". It was warm this weekend and was still looking good last night after a cut at 7/8" or so:



Not sure how it will do once consistent temps of low 80's begin this Saturday.


----------



## Jacob_S

Some fresh mow pics. The section in front the garage is centipede, all mowed at 3/4". Gotta say I'm pretty pleased at progress from start of last summer.


----------



## Two9tene

Put some sand down on some low spots, using last years leveling job sand!


----------



## wfleming




----------



## Steverino

Wow, that TiffTuff is looking really good. Nice to see a real world look at it with the shade trees in the area. Well done.


----------



## cglarsen

Steverino said:


> Wow, that TiffTuff is looking really good. Nice to see a real world look at it with the shade trees in the area. Well done.


I am so sold on Tifuff now. Never thought I'd be so excited to lay sod.


----------



## w0lfe




----------



## ctrav

w0lfe said:


>


Nicely done...


----------



## Two9tene

wfleming said:


>


Man! That lawn is looking Supah Noice!


----------



## wfleming

Two9tene said:


> wfleming said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man! That lawn is looking Supah Noice!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Adrian82

Dropped the PGM to 3/8th and mowed the front. Putting down FAS/PGR this evening.


----------



## ctrav

Adrian82 said:


> Dropped the PGM to 3/8th and mowed the front. Putting down FAS/PGR this evening.


I swear you "reel" cutters with your fancy code words (PGM) and awesome looking lawns showing up the us mere mortal "rotary" cutters 

On the "reel" great looking lawn! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

A few of the spots next to the sidewalk are still recovering from the aggressive dethatching I did. It was mowed yesterday morning at 1/2" and had granular AS application last night.


----------



## reidgarner

Mowed with the Flex 21 at .25" HOC. Gonna be a challenge to try to keep it at this height as long as I can. Still haven't applied any N at all so far. Planning on hitting a cocktail of the following tomorrow AM to hopefully darken color up:

-.5# 30-0-0 Urea Triazone / Methylene Urea
- .1# 0-20-20 KOH
- 3 oz per M Iron and Micro supp
- 3 oz per M Humate
- 8 oz per M amino and protein supp


----------



## freggie060




----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Ware

These lawns are looking great!


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her the old post-storm trim!

Before:


After:

Glamour Shot:


----------



## walk1355




----------



## Sbcgenii

PokeGrande said:


>


 :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Dagon! What a difference a year makes, and a reel mower 

2018:









2019:


----------



## Sbcgenii

Maybe 2020 will bring you an official TLF golf ball @Two9tene
That grass is looking good. What HOC in the second pic?


----------



## Two9tene

Sbcgenii said:


> Maybe 2020 will bring you an official TLF golf ball @Two9tene
> That grass is looking good. What HOC in the second pic?


2018: was 1.75" & 2019: is .50" HOC


----------



## Keepin It Reel

It's amazing how quickly some of your lawns have greened up already. My Bermuda here in SC is still coming out of dormancy with about 70% green up already.

Great looking lawns, guys!


----------



## The_iHenry

Some beautiful lawns in here.

Here's my entry:

Single double. Not quite up to par but I'm working on it


----------



## jbrown

MeanDean said:


> It's amazing how quickly some of your lawns have greened up already. My Bermuda here in SC is still coming out of dormancy with about 70% green up already.
> 
> Great looking lawns, guys!


Yeah I'm in North Ga and my yard is about 75% green

JB


----------



## Two9tene

The_iHenry said:


> Some beautiful lawns in here.
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> Single double. Not quite up to par but I'm working on it


It's looking like it's up to par to me!

Looks good brother!


----------



## Talental

Few of my zosyia


----------



## Keepin It Reel

The_iHenry said:


> Some beautiful lawns in here.
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> Single double. Not quite up to par but I'm working on it


That's beautiful! How many times have you leveled your yard?

I didn't think you could stripe Bermuda like that!


----------



## erdons

Two9tene said:


> Dagon! What a difference a year makes, and a reel mower
> 
> 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019:


Top pic in the rough, bottom pic on the fairway.


----------



## The_iHenry

Two9tene said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some beautiful lawns in here.
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> Single double. Not quite up to par but I'm working on it
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking like it's up to par to me!
> 
> Looks good brother!
Click to expand...

Thanks but its got some dry spots and some weeds


----------



## The_iHenry

MeanDean said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some beautiful lawns in here.
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> Single double. Not quite up to par but I'm working on it
> 
> 
> 
> That's beautiful! How many times have you leveled your yard?
> 
> I didn't think you could stripe Bermuda like that!
Click to expand...

The house is about 12 years old. We moved in 2 years ago. Since then I've never leveled it. It does have some low spots that I need to address. I'm looking into leveling this winter or coming spring idk?


----------



## tcorbitt20

Gettin' thick down here! I need to get my mower backlapped soon, too.


----------



## The_iHenry

tcorbitt20 said:


> Gettin' thick down here! I need to get my mower backlapped soon, too.


Looking good


----------



## PokeGrande

4" of rain on Tuesday, of which 3.5" came in a short amount of time in the evening:







Was able to paint today though:


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> Gettin' thick down here! I need to get my mower backlapped soon, too.


Hot dog! That green  is ah look N good!!!

Brother you could backlap it yourself!


----------



## Two9tene

PokeGrande said:


> Was able to paint today though:


Man that grass is looking good! I'm envious AF!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Two9tene said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gettin' thick down here! I need to get my mower backlapped soon, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot dog! That green  is ah look N good!!!
> 
> Brother you could backlap it yourself!
Click to expand...

I've done it before, and I'll do it this time. It's just a pain. And thanks!


----------



## Don_Bass

The_iHenry said:


> Some beautiful lawns in here.
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> Single double. Not quite up to par but I'm working on it


Dude looks good :bandit:


----------



## Don_Bass

tcorbitt20 said:


> Gettin' thick down here! I need to get my mower backlapped soon, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful :thumbup: Wats Your HOC?


----------



## tcorbitt20

@Don_Bass 1/2"


----------



## Two9tene

Quick snip pre-rain:


Also threw down some starter fert (18-24-6) trying to correct the phosphorus deficiency!


----------



## southernguy311

One week post scalp of the Paspalum up front at 1/4.

Current bench HOC 3/8


----------



## Two9tene

southernguy311 said:


> One week post scalp of the Paspalum up front at 1/4.
> 
> Current bench HOC 3/8


Gotta love that domination line! Looks good brother!


----------



## w0lfe




----------



## tcorbitt20

Love early morning pictures.


----------



## dallas_cajun12

Looks awesome @tcorbitt20


----------



## tcorbitt20

With the mower for @Redtenchu


----------



## Redtenchu

Very nice!


----------



## ctrav

The Golden time of day!
The lawn gods even gave me stripes 😎


----------



## walk1355




----------



## andymac7

tcorbitt20 said:


> Love early morning pictures.


Couldn't agree more. Bermuda has that special blueish tint with the dew. Love it. Great looking lawn there @tcorbitt20!


----------



## LBK_419




----------



## ctrav

@LBK_419 you "reel" guys are always showing off  Lawn looks absolutely awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande

Looking good, @LBK_419 !

:thumbup:


----------



## Visitor

PokeGrande said:


> Looking good, @LBK_419 !
> 
> :thumbup:


+1


----------



## daniel3507

Needs a cut once we dry out but the color is coming along.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

daniel3507 said:


> Needs a cut once we dry out but the color is coming along.


Man that is nice looking common. Are you using iron on it?


----------



## daniel3507

Thank you @TN Hawkeye. I did a foliar iron a couple days ago for the first time. To be honest I don't see much of a difference though. It looked about that green since the last app of Screamin Green


----------



## Keepin It Reel

First season with my reel. Still have spots filling in from winter but overall it looks better than any rotary cut to date.


----------



## Amaxwell5

It still has some spots that aren't quite up to par, but it's getting there.


----------



## reidgarner

Amaxwell5 said:


> It still has some spots that aren't quite up to par, but it's getting there.


Man those curvy stripes are :thumbup:


----------



## gwolf64




----------



## Amaxwell5

reidgarner said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It still has some spots that aren't quite up to par, but it's getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man those curvy stripes are :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thank you. This is the first time I've done anything other than straight lines. I kinda like the curves. It's different.


----------



## walk1355




----------



## ctrav

Love the night shots with lawn cut at 1.5' and light rain coming down... Now I wish I had pit down fertilizer :shock:


----------



## LBK_419

ctrav said:


> Love the night shots with lawn cut at 1.5' and light rain coming down... Now I wish I had pit down fertilizer :shock:


Looks great!!!


----------



## LBK_419

ctrav said:


> @LBK_419 you "reel" guys are always showing off  Lawn looks absolutely awesome! :thumbup:


Thank you!


----------



## TexasLawns

Rookie season with a reel.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks @LBK_419...


----------



## Spammage

TexasLawns said:


> Rookie season with a reel.


Looks great!


----------



## WolfmanC18

Got in a mow between the rains.


----------



## ctrav

WolfmanC18 said:


> Got in a mow between the rains.


Very nice! The rocks in the culvert is an interesting ideal. Why did you go that route? Any concerns/issues since doing it? Hows the upkeep? Thanks...


----------



## ctrav

So I have two of these random yellow patches just show up. Why and how do I treat? I poked down in the ground with a Lon screwdriver and didn't find anything. We have had tons of rain here in north Texas...







Now this is from the ground just not being level so that's just a cutting technique...





Thanks for the help...


----------



## WDE46

ctrav said:


> So I have two of these random yellow patches just show up. Why and how do I treat? I poked down in the ground with a Lon screwdriver and didn't find anything. We have had tons of rain here in north Texas...
> 
> Thanks for the help...


----------



## ctrav

WDE46 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I have two of these random yellow patches just show up. Why and how do I treat? I poked down in the ground with a Lon screwdriver and didn't find anything. We have had tons of rain here in north Texas...
> 
> Thanks for the help...
Click to expand...

My dog never ever does her business out front. Doesn't mean someone else's dog didn't do it 🤔


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Mowed SA with TruCut C27 at 2.25" HOC.


----------



## TexasLawns

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA with TruCut C27 at 2.25" HOC.


That looks awesome! Not many taking the leap to reel with SA. Knew it could be done but have not seen it until now.


----------



## ctrav

@BakerGreenLawnMaker I did not know reel mowers would cut that high! Im "possibly" in the market for a reel mower so I can keep the Bermuda on the front and 1/3 of the back at 1". Learn something new every day...

Great looking lawn Sir!!


----------



## reidgarner

BakerGreenLawnMaker said:


> Mowed SA with TruCut C27 at 2.25" HOC.


Love it


----------



## WolfmanC18

ctrav said:


> WolfmanC18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got in a mow between the rains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! The rocks in the culvert is an interesting ideal. Why did you go that route? Any concerns/issues since doing it? Hows the upkeep? Thanks...
Click to expand...

The rocks are in the drainage area, so it's easy maintenance as far as that goes. The only difficult part is the line between the grass and rocks. Twice a year I will use a walk behind edger to cut a line again. The rocks have extremely thick landscape fabric below them, so weeds coming though are minor. About once a month with Roundup takes care of any that are poking through.


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## tcorbitt20

PokeGrande said:


>


----------



## JRS 9572

PokeGrande said:


>


I feel like I'm toiling in a goat track after seeing this pic. Incredible. I know there's a ton of hard work going into that as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LBK_419

PokeGrande said:


>


Makes me want to play lawn checkers! Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Josh




----------



## Keepin It Reel

PokeGrande said:


>


What type of grass is this? Looks amazing!


----------



## SGrabs33

MeanDean said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of grass is this? Looks amazing!
Click to expand...

You can click on the user name to find out extra info :thumbup:



I agree that it looks amazing!!!


----------



## trc




----------



## Keepin It Reel

SGrabs33 said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of grass is this? Looks amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can click on the user name to find out extra info :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it looks amazing!!!
Click to expand...

Didn't know that. Thanks!

What is TTTF?


----------



## SGrabs33

MeanDean said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of grass is this? Looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> You can click on the user name to find out extra info :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it looks amazing!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't know that. Thanks!
> 
> What is TTTF?
Click to expand...

Turf type tall fescue

This pic I believe is the Bermuda in the back.


----------



## Bbq freakshow

Beautiful bermuda! @pokegrande what cultivar?


----------



## PokeGrande

Thanks, guys. Yes, the back is bermuda, of which the pic was taken. However, the PRG is still going strong and is the major contributor to the stripes. Just trying to mimic our downtown baseball stadium (I see it out my office window), which is the home field of the Dodgers' AA affiliate. Their bermuda is currently overseeded with PRG.


----------



## Spammage

SGrabs33 said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of grass is this? Looks amazing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can click on the user name to find out extra info :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that it looks amazing!!!
Click to expand...

True, but I believe this is overseeded with prg.

edit - guess I should have read through the end of the thread. Looks amazing @PokeGrande!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

I was about to say that I've never seen Bermuda stripes like that. Most of the ones I've seen are very subtle compared to other grasses.


----------



## Reddog90

I need PGR and a reel mower.


----------



## brett2k07

New to the forum and I don't have a whole lot of expertise in lawn maintenance. I've enjoyed lurking for awhile as a non-member and thought I would finally jump in the fray. I personally enjoy the longer cut when it comes to St. Augustine, so I cut really high. It's not the prettiest lawn, and it doesn't stripe very well (I'm jealous of all you Kentucky Bluegrass folks - your striping is heavenly) but this is what our HOA requires, so I work with what I've got!


----------



## fp_911

Mowed on Friday night so this is after 3 days of growth. Reel mower set at around 0.5".

Worst part about having this lawn is all of the neighbors asking what I do and me telling them to use Milo. Well now I can't find it anywhere locally! All of the big box stores are out of stock, argh!


----------



## Two9tene

Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:


----------



## tblood

Who says you can't go sub 1/2" without leveling? Just kidding. It would look better with some sand while the bare spots fill in, but it still looks good. I took the stripes out today to avoid getting too grainy.


----------



## Redtenchu

Two9tene said:


> Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:


It's looking awesome Bro!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Two9tene said:


> Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:


Please keep off the Grass

.


----------



## reauxl tigers

Before cut 


After cut 


GreenTRX really lit a fire under my lawn and it's growing like nuts now.


----------



## ctrav

reauxl tigers said:


> Before cut
> 
> 
> After cut


Nice... :thumbup:


----------



## tblood

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep off the Grass
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I know you are kidding about the stay off the grass comment, but do any of your neighbors think you'll get mad if someone touches it or walks on it?

I have neighbors walking by all of the time ask if they can feel it. Almost without fail, they end up taking their shoes off to feel it with their feet.


----------



## w0lfe

tblood said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep off the Grass
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are kidding about the stay off the grass comment, but do any of your neighbors think you'll get mad if someone touches it or walks on it?
> 
> I have neighbors walking by all of the time ask if they can feel it. Almost without fail, they end up taking their shoes off to feel it with their feet.
Click to expand...

I've experienced the same thing, although the girl didn't ask about taking her shoes off. I just happened to be in the study looking through the window


----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## msantaspirt

Some progress in year 2 of my prolonged lawn rehab:

March 26th




April 7th






Yesterday (May 13)

Bermuda is coming along nicely. Trying to keep up with the mowing using a manual Fiskars at 1 inch. Seems to be working well enough. Making good progress creeping into the dead zone that used to be all weeds and crabgrass last year. Should fill that in by seasons end. Once it's all uniform (probably next year), and thick enough, I'll put some PGR on it to ease off the mowing and to thicken even more. Still have some things to deal with (weeds and other grass types, plus shade from a tree on the side) but it gets better every year.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

tcorbitt20 said:


>


Beautiful. #lawngoals


----------



## Two9tene

tblood said:


> UFG8RMIKE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep off the Grass
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know you are kidding about the stay off the grass comment, but do any of your neighbors think you'll get mad if someone touches it or walks on it?
> 
> I have neighbors walking by all of the time ask if they can feel it. Almost without fail, they end up taking their shoes off to feel it with their feet.
Click to expand...

Most neighbors know that I have that posted for kids / adults that come from outside the neighborhood to play at the public basketball court butted up against my house. They often ride bicycles over the lawn or allow their pets to relieve themselves on the lawn and not pick it up.

I have had neighbors ask to walk on it, which I don't have an issue with. Can't say that anyone has ever taken off their shoes other than myself and my kids. Lol


----------



## lvlikeyv

msantaspirt said:


> Some progress in year 2 of my prolonged lawn rehab:


Lawn is filling out nicely. 
Gives me some reassurance that I need to be patient. 
My lawn looks similar to your year one. 
Weeds are getting under control thanks to prodiamine and Celsius. 
Now I guess we just fertilize, water, and let the Bermuda do its thing.

Picture shows my personal dead zone. When I first moved it, it was green and I thought it was Bermuda along with the rest of my yard. After a full app of Celsius it turns out the areas by the sidewalk were actually weeds and not Bermuda at all.

Lawn gods:
With the dead weeds after the Celsius app, should I run a power rake/dethather through it to remove the dead stuff?


----------



## southernguy311

southernguy311 said:


> One week post scalp of the Paspalum up front at 1/4.
> 
> Current bench HOC 3/8


I'd say we'll recovered from the scalp. Finally got some soil temps towards 80 and here we go. Only issues is now expecting temps towards the 100's for the next 10 days. Going to foliage feed the lawn with some seaweed and a little epsom salt this weekend. Once the 100's subside it will be time for round 1 of PGR.

Currently one of the few green lawns left in the neighborhood. Thank you Rachio!


----------



## jayhawk

southernguy311 said:


> southernguy311 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One week post scalp of the Paspalum up front at 1/4.
> 
> Current bench HOC 3/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say we'll recovered from the scalp. Finally got some soil temps towards 80 and here we go. Only issues is now expecting temps towards the 100's for the next 10 days. Going to foliage feed the lawn with some seaweed and a little epsom salt this weekend. Once the 100's subside it will be time for round 1 of PGR.
> 
> Currently one of the few green lawns left in the neighborhood. Thank you Rachio!
Click to expand...

Looking better than SunTrust Park!


----------



## Alan

Scalped at one notch up from the lowest setting my C27. Who said grass was supposed to be green? Also broke the 1/3 rule by far. :lol:


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Alan said:


> Scalped at one notch up from the lowest setting my C27. Who said grass was supposed to be green? Also broke the 1/3 rule by far. :lol:


It's kind of like when you were a kid and you got your hair cut the day before class pictures. It looked like crap but a week later it looked great. That is your class picture. A week from now just reschedule a photo shoot.


----------



## Cavan806

Early morning stripes!





Cheers!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Getting so thick the ironite I put out was getting picked up by the reel at .5" after being watered heavily twice.


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> Getting so thick the ironite I put out was getting picked up by the reel at .5" after being watered heavily twice.
> 
> Nicely done! @tcorbitt20 Do you bag clippings or is it not necessary once the scalping has been done?


----------



## tcorbitt20

@ctrav I didn't bag very much at all last year. This year I have been only because our 1 year old seems to love playing outside, and it's easier to not have to clean a bunch of grass clippings off of her.


----------



## PokeGrande

Looking good everyone!


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> @ctrav I didn't bag very much at all last year. This year I have been only because our 1 year old seems to love playing outside, and it's easier to not have to clean a bunch of grass clippings off of her.


Thanks and I totally get that...


----------



## reidgarner

https://youtu.be/M6mBS5lyKHw


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I know my lawn isn't perfect. It still has some spots filling in from the winter. I still cant mow or take care of it like I really want. But damn it looks a lot better than the fescue/weed lawns around me.


----------



## hefegrass

zenith cut at 1.5"


----------



## SGrabs33

hefegrass said:


> zenith cut at 1.5"


Looking great!


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## James

Got in a cut this morning. Sprayed PGR yesterday.


----------



## Alan

TN Hawkeye said:


> It's kind of like when you were a kid and you got your hair cut the day before class pictures. It looked like crap but a week later it looked great. That is your class picture. A week from now just reschedule a photo shoot.


I like the analogy.


----------



## OD on Grass

I call them cheater stripes.


----------



## ctrav

OD on Grass said:


> I call them cheater stripes.


Very cool and creative...


----------



## Amaxwell5




----------



## Gibby

Does this count?


----------



## Lawnboy_03

TifTuf laid a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## wfleming

Lawnboy_03 said:


> TifTuf laid a couple of weeks ago.


Looks awesome man!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Amaxwell5 said:


>


At a quick glance it looks like your dog has a tiny face. Grass looks great.


----------



## Saints

Lawnboy_03 said:


> TifTuf laid a couple of weeks ago.


That looks great! It looks like a lot of shade, are you concerned with it growing? I have a lot of shade also and have been thinking to just go for it as long as I keep up with soil health.


----------



## Alan

Saints said:


> Lawnboy_03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TifTuf laid a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great! It looks like a lot of shade, are you concerned with it growing? I have a lot of shade also and have been thinking to just go for it as long as I keep up with soil health.
Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing. It does look great.


----------



## Lawnboy_03

Saints said:


> Lawnboy_03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TifTuf laid a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks great! It looks like a lot of shade, are you concerned with it growing? I have a lot of shade also and have been thinking to just go for it as long as I keep up with soil health.
Click to expand...

I'm a little concerned but I really didn't have much of a choice. I wanted Bermuda grass for sure but I knew 419 wouldn't grow. I'm going to have quite a bit of tree trimming over the next couple of months to ensure the growth. I have already spent 4K on tree trimming/removal. Taken out around 20 trees already.


----------



## Gibby




----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Never been a lawn buff, but I'm prettt proud of this one. Empire Zoysia at 1.5" . Gotta level to take it lower.


----------



## hefegrass

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Never been a lawn buff, but I'm prettt proud of this one. Empire Zoysia at 1.5" . Gotta level to take it lower.


looks great!


----------



## tcorbitt20

I waited a little too late in the day, but maybe that Ironite that didn't get picked up by the mower is helping some.


----------



## voteforfilthy89

A lot has changed since I posted the march pictures! About to try out some PGR next week and try and see the progression


----------



## Ware

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Never been a lawn buff, but I'm prettt proud of this one. Empire Zoysia at 1.5" . Gotta level to take it lower.


Looks great!


----------



## Amaxwell5

TN Hawkeye said:


> Amaxwell5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a quick glance it looks like your dog has a tiny face. Grass looks great.
Click to expand...

Hahaha. I see that now. There is our other dog right behind the front one.


----------



## Philly_Gunner

419 lawn sodded in October of last year. Had a ton of weeds this spring but one Celsius and Trimec Southern application did wonders. Planning to do a level next month. 20 yards of sand is gonna kill me...


----------



## joerob2211

Cut one notch shorter on the cal trimmer. Should be between .6 and .7. Double cut on the back.


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

It may be tiny, but it's a huge PITA! Extreme slopes, tight curves, & tree roots under every bit of it.
zeon zoysia






Strip of emerald zoysia


----------



## ctrav

Groundskeeper Willie said:


> It may be tiny, but it's a huge PITA! Extreme slopes, tight curves, & tree roots under every bit of it.
> zeon zoysia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strip of emerald zoysia


It may be a PITA but your hard work shows and its beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk

Great G Willie!

We finally got rain ...the am due made my Tgrand look blueish


----------



## Groundskeeper Willie

Thanks guys. It definitely helps to have people who can appreciate what it takes say something good about it.

I haven't been altogether happy with my lawn work, and I wouldn't have dared to post these pics before today. An unexpected detour through my neighborhood showed me what's been going on with this heatwave/drought. Probably 3/4s of the lawns are badly damaged from heat stress. I'm not actually doing too bad.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Looks great @Groundskeeper Willie!

Here's one just because I like the green.


----------



## joerob2211




----------



## anthonybilotta




----------



## ctrav

joerob2211 said:


>


Cant wait for my lawn to be worthy of the golf ball pic...


----------



## Cory




----------



## NClawnnut78

Well from when I started its come along way....


----------



## smurg

Rain finally bailing some people in the neighborhood out but they still can't keep up:


----------



## hefegrass

feeling carpety


----------



## Steverino

smurg said:


> Rain finally bailing some people in the neighborhood out but they still can't keep up:


This could be in the domination thread! Outstanding look you got going on there!


----------



## Chncdafied

First day to the forum. I guess I'll start with before and after pics. After years of neglect I decided in March to learn everything I could and started my yard transformation in April. First pic is early April, and second is early June. Lime green spots are newly seed blackjack.


----------



## ctrav

Chncdafied said:


> First day to the forum. I guess I'll start with before and after pics. After years of neglect I decided in March to learn everything I could and started my yard transformation in April. First pic is early April, and second is early June. Lime green spots are newly seed blackjack.


Great recovery...


----------



## Chncdafied

Couldn't believe how fast Bermuda spreads.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Chncdafied said:


> First day to the forum. I guess I'll start with before and after pics. After years of neglect I decided in March to learn everything I could and started my yard transformation in April. First pic is early April, and second is early June. Lime green spots are newly seed blackjack.


That's impressive progress. You will look back in a year and be amazed how much you have learned on this site and how much your lawn has improved. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Cory

Getting there. Been a rough season so far


----------



## ctrav

Cory said:


> Getting there. Been a rough season so far


That is a spectacularly clean driveway...oh nice lawn by the way! :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

ctrav said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there. Been a rough season so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a spectacularly clean driveway...oh nice lawn by the way! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I just pressure washed it the other day :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Realized today that the bracket holding my front roller was loose. I thought the issue was just 6" of rain and not being able to mow for 5 days or so. Butchered the yard and scalped it a notch lower before I figured that out. It'll grow back...


----------



## Thisguy




----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> Getting there. Been a rough season so far


Man that's like Justin Verlander saying "Being a major league pitcher that's married to Kate Upton is ok, but sometimes I wonder if I could be doing better. Maybe I should make an iPhone app."


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Enjoying today's mow


----------



## Cory

TN Hawkeye said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting there. Been a rough season so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's like Justin Verlander saying "Being a major league pitcher that's married to Kate Upton is ok, but sometimes I wonder if I could be doing better. Maybe I should make an iPhone app."
Click to expand...

 :lol:

It's all about the angle, down in the bottom of the ditch is still pretty funky.


----------



## Amaxwell5

Quick evening cut.


----------



## ctrav

Amaxwell5 said:


> Quick evening cut.


Very nice...


----------



## Chncdafied

Celcius on its way, will post results.


----------



## LawnDrummer

Centipede. So far this season only GCF products have been applied.


----------



## BigBadJohn

@LawnDrummer At what height are you mowing your centipede? I, too, have centipede and despite the snarky comments about centipede, which I understand, I'm convinced it can be a beautiful, thick and lush lawn, like yours.

Here's mine, still a work in progress. I'm currently cutting at 2".


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## LawnDrummer

BigBadJohn said:


> @LawnDrummer At what height are you mowing your centipede? I, too, have centipede and despite the snarky comments about centipede, which I understand, I'm convinced it can be a beautiful, thick and lush lawn, like yours.
> 
> Here's mine, still a work in progress. I'm currently cutting at 2".


I usually cut at either 2.25 or 2.5. I've gone lower and higher. These two seem to b the sweet spot for my lawn. Yours looks great by the way!


----------



## dmouw

:thumbup:


Amaxwell5 said:


> Quick evening cut.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

I have finally mastered the reel cut on this slope and figured out how to get the smoothest, most even cut.


----------



## ctrav

Bunnysarefat said:


> I have finally mastered the reel cut on this slope and figured out how to get the smoothest, most even cut.


Well done!!


----------



## Cory

:thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Lawn scissors and string trimmer got it done!


----------



## Cory

ctrav said:


> Lawn scissors and string trimmer got it done!


lookin good!


----------



## Jordan90

ctrav said:


> Lawn scissors and string trimmer got it done!


Looks great!

I need some lawn scissors. Which did you go with?


----------



## ctrav

Jordan90 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn scissors and string trimmer got it done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> I need some lawn scissors. Which did you go with?
Click to expand...

I bought the idech from Seago International. Good folks and when ordering mention TLF for a discount. Also get the grease/lube as well. They are a tad heave on the end of whatever power unit you use and take some getting use to. They do not eliminate the need for a string trimmer (my humble opinion) so I bout a separate Husqvarna trimmer and changed the head out on it. Quick and easy instal! Love the cut quality and as Im getting better I use it much more than I thought I would. I still use the string trimmer along the back fence line and to edge with...


----------



## Jordan90

ctrav said:


> Jordan90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn scissors and string trimmer got it done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> I need some lawn scissors. Which did you go with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the idech from Seago International. Good folks and when ordering mention TLF for a discount. Also get the grease/lube as well. They are a tad heave on the end of whatever power unit you use and take some getting use to. They do not eliminate the need for a string trimmer (my humble opinion) so I bout a separate Husqvarna trimmer and changed the head out on it. Quick and easy instal! Love the cut quality and as Im getting better I use it much more than I thought I would. I still use the string trimmer along the back fence line and to edge with...
Click to expand...

Thank you. It's on my wish list but a tad $ for what i can get now


----------



## ctrav

[/quote]

Thank you. It's on my wish list but a tad $ for what i can get now
[/quote]

The cost factor scared me but I don't regret the purchase at all. I found a new string trimmer on FB marketplace and got really lucky as it was brand new. When you total the two together its a hefty investment for sure. I will eventually replace my push mower (Toro Recycler) and my ZTR (Toro SS4225) as well some day. Im not sure I will get another ZTR as I enjoy pushing even on my large lot. The exercise is good but the Texas heat beats me up for sure. Being on TLF its easy to get hooked on certain things so just stick to what's important to you! For instance I have a Lesco backpack sprayer that I don't even use because Im just not that technical when it comes to spraying and I have found that my $10 Ortho hose end sprayer works for all my applications. I have a Lesco 80# spreader that I love but I also have a Brinley tow behind that I don't use.

Back to the lawn scissors (LS)... I am fairly proficient with a string trimmer but the LS's are unique with cut quality equal to my reel mower.

Hope you get my points Im trying to make... Sorry for TMI


----------



## Jordan90

Thank you. It's on my wish list but a tad $ for what i can get now
[/quote]

The cost factor scared me but I don't regret the purchase at all. I found a new string trimmer on FB marketplace and got really lucky as it was brand new. When you total the two together its a hefty investment for sure. I will eventually replace my push mower (Toro Recycler) and my ZTR (Toro SS4225) as well some day. Im not sure I will get another ZTR as I enjoy pushing even on my large lot. The exercise is good but the Texas heat beats me up for sure. Being on TLF its easy to get hooked on certain things so just stick to what's important to you! For instance I have a Lesco backpack sprayer that I don't even use because Im just not that technical when it comes to spraying and I have found that my $10 Ortho hose end sprayer works for all my applications. I have a Lesco 80# spreader that I love but I also have a Brinley tow behind that I don't use.

Back to the lawn scissors (LS)... I am fairly proficient with a string trimmer but the LS's are unique with cut quality equal to my reel mower.

Hope you get my points Im trying to make... Sorry for TMI 
[/quote]

I certainly appreciate all the input from everyone in the forum. Just trying to learn and improve my craft. Wish I had an unlimited budget but I don't. I use my backpack sprayer but hose end for broad stuff like Penterra etc May be easier as well.


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## Don_Bass

Yard Is Finally Coming Along After Some Celsius HOC .40


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## The_iHenry

Don_Bass said:


> Yard Is Finally Coming Along After Some Celsius HOC .40


Looking good :thumbup: now you just gotta finish your lighting


----------



## ZachUA

Cory said:


> :thumbup:


What kind of grass is that?


----------



## jdpber

She is a bit tall from the rain and is getting cut tonight. I was admiring before heading to work my edge domination. Can ya tell who feeds their lawn. I sure can't lol


----------



## daniel3507

2" HOC on a bumpy lawn.


----------



## ctrav

daniel3507 said:


> 2" HOC on a bumpy lawn.


Looking good at 2"....I have read that is a good height for Common Bermuda! Color is very good!!


----------



## Sbcgenii

daniel3507 said:


> 2" HOC on a bumpy lawn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cory

@ZachUA Tifway 419


----------



## Alan

Cory said:


> :thumbup:


Always looking good @Cory :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Cut from yesterday...one day I will be like @Cory 😎


----------



## ZachUA

Cory said:


> @ZachUA Tifway 419


Looks great. I didn't realize there were bermuda varieties with that thick of a blade.


----------



## Cory

@Alan Thanks! :thumbup:

@ctrav it's getting there, looking good!

@ZachUA Thanks!


----------



## Alan

Trying to get some areas to fill in, especially on the left front side as you can see it's pretty thin and washing out a bit.


----------



## daniel3507

@ctrav Love how dense that looks.


----------



## hixsonj




----------



## ctrav

daniel3507 said:


> @ctrav Love how dense that looks.


Much appreciated....


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Cut from yesterday...one day I will be like @Cory 😎


So just sit back with a nice glass of whiskey and look back at this. You have come so far it is amazing.


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut from yesterday...one day I will be like @Cory 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just sit back with a nice glass of whiskey and look back at this. You have come so far it is amazing.
Click to expand...

Many challenges ahead I'm sure but a this point in time I'm very pleased. Even my troublesome ridge is hanging in there. The heat of summer will be a test!!! Thanks so much for your support along the way 👍🏾


----------



## Sbcgenii

My HOC looks bad in this pic. Maybe next year I can drop it down.


----------



## Ware

Sbcgenii said:


> My HOC looks bad in this pic. Maybe next year I can drop it down.


Nothing to be ashamed of there - looks amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## Sbcgenii

Ware said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> My HOC looks bad in this pic. Maybe next year I can drop it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to be ashamed of there - looks amazing! :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words. Trying to spray my Tnex soon and I am pretty excited to see the results having just watched your YouTube video again.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Feeling pretty good about my lawn right now. I have a few spots of what I think is nutsedge that I need to attack but other than that I am happy with it.


----------



## andymac7

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Feeling pretty good about my lawn right now. I have a few spots of what I think is nutsedge that I need to attack but other than that I am happy with it.


This is really encouraging for those of us still using a rotary!  VERY nice :thumbup: May I ask what the HOC is? Looks around 2"?


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

andymac7 said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty good about my lawn right now. I have a few spots of what I think is nutsedge that I need to attack but other than that I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really encouraging for those of us still using a rotary!  VERY nice :thumbup: May I ask what the HOC is? Looks around 2"?
Click to expand...

Awesome!! Glad that can encourage others the same way this forum encourages me!! Right now my HOC is about 2.5 inches.

Edit-I just went outside to check my HOC in a few different places and I actually much closer to 2 - 2.25 inches.


----------



## RDZed

Cory said:


> :thumbup:


G-damn. I has line envy.


----------



## RDZed

ctrav said:


> Cut from yesterday...one day I will be like @Cory 😎


Super tight man. Dope.


----------



## ctrav

RDZed said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut from yesterday...one day I will be like @Cory 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super tight man. Dope.
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy!


----------



## RDZed

daniel3507 said:


> 2" HOC on a bumpy lawn.


That looks dope dude. My bermuda really likes the 1.5-2.0" range also. I've tried .50 to .75 range and it struggles with it beyond mid spring. After July 1, it's all 2"+


----------



## CenlaLowell

Fresh cut


----------



## ctrav

CenlaLowell said:


> Fresh cut


Nicely done and great color!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

CenlaLowell said:


> Fresh cut


That's really looking nice. I'm glad you didn't give up on it.


----------



## CenlaLowell

I'm glad as well. It definitely was getting depressing last year. It's tons better now.

Thanks @TN Hawkeye and @ctrav


----------



## ktgrok

daniel3507 said:


> 2" HOC on a bumpy lawn.


Nice. I am hesitant to admit it here on the forum, but I actually prefer the look of a higher cut - too short doesn't look/feel like grass to me


----------



## ktgrok

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Feeling pretty good about my lawn right now. I have a few spots of what I think is nutsedge that I need to attack but other than that I am happy with it.


Your lawn is officially my favorite now - gorgeous! Looks perfect for walking barefoot on.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

ktgrok said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty good about my lawn right now. I have a few spots of what I think is nutsedge that I need to attack but other than that I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lawn is officially my favorite now - gorgeous! Looks perfect for walking barefoot on.
Click to expand...

Wow!! Thank you very much!!


----------



## daniel3507

I appreciate it @RDZed. Once it really heats up I usually have to raise the HOC or else it starts to brown.

@ktgrok I've always wanted to try and go reel low just to try it but its just not an option right now. I love the feel of a taller thicker lawn though under foot.


----------



## andymac7

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling pretty good about my lawn right now. I have a few spots of what I think is nutsedge that I need to attack but other than that I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really encouraging for those of us still using a rotary!  VERY nice :thumbup: May I ask what the HOC is? Looks around 2"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! Glad that can encourage others the same way this forum encourages me!! Right now my HOC is about 2.5 inches.
> 
> Edit-I just went outside to check my HOC in a few different places and I actually much closer to 2 - 2.25 inches.
Click to expand...

Ah ha, well I was close then . I cut mine SET on 2.5", but I think my rotary actually cuts it at least a full 1/2" shorter than what it says. But my yard is VERY bumpy right now, so with it set on 2", I've noticed it nearly scalps in places .


----------



## reauxl tigers

Who ever said you can't stripe St. Aug?


----------



## ctrav

Got in a full detail on the front at 3/4"...


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Got in a full detail on the front at 3/4"...


The swale is starting to look good since the sand. What are you using to get that deep green near the sidewalk?


----------



## Cdub5_

CenlaLowell said:


> Fresh cut


Just thinking about mowing that big lawn made me start sweating  
Looks really great!


----------



## Philly_Gunner

Fresh cut and an artsy detail pic...


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got in a full detail on the front at 3/4"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swale is starting to look good since the sand. What are you using to get that deep green near the sidewalk?
Click to expand...

Nothing special at all. I use 13-13-13 at the beginning of each month per my soil analysis. I think it just looks that way because of the angle and time of day 😎


----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> Fresh cut and an artsy detail pic...


Very nice...how low does the big dog go 1.5"?


----------



## Philly_Gunner

ctrav said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut and an artsy detail pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice...how low does the big dog go 1.5"?
Click to expand...

Thanks!! I can adjust it down to 1" but I'm cutting it at 1.75" right now. Probably gonna scalp and level the middle of July.


----------



## ctrav

Philly_Gunner said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fresh cut and an artsy detail pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice...how low does the big dog go 1.5"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!! I can adjust it down to 1" but I'm cutting it at 1.75" right now. Probably gonna scalp and level the middle of July.
Click to expand...

I had heard good things about the big dog and if it cuts well at 1" that would be awesome. Beautiful property and looks like a young development. Ours is almost 3 years old. You should start a lawn journal and put a link in your signature as Im sure you will be doing lots of things to the lawn...


----------



## Pamboys09

Been in a 1.5 to 2 inch last spring.

Got my greens mower..

Its kinda addicting and satisfying, once you go below 1, theres no turning back... 😬


----------



## LawnRat

A handful of large iguanas have completely cleared the back 4k sqft of my backyard of weeds, and there were many many weeds. They don't touch the the st. aug, they just pick out the juicy weeds. I'm hoping they finish the rest of the yard, but today they are working on the lot I recently cleared nextdoor. Florida problems? 

Pic was a few minutes ago...sorry for the low res zoomed cell phone pic.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda




----------



## Tellycoleman

Went for a 0.10 HOC its done. Now I can see i really need to level


----------



## ctrav

Tellycoleman said:


> Went for a 0.10 HOC its done.


Now that's reel low! Looking good...


----------



## Topcat




----------



## Philly_Gunner

Topcat said:


>


I'm gonna need a moment alone...


----------



## Topcat

@Philly_Gunner 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Austinite

Philly_Gunner said:


> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need a moment alone...
Click to expand...

What is the HOC there? Looks amazing!


----------



## Topcat

Austinite said:


> Philly_Gunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need a moment alone...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the HOC there? Looks amazing!
Click to expand...

 Current HOC is 1". I put sod down last month and 1" is as low as I can go until I level the lawn. The plan is to level next month, then cut at .5".


----------



## Austinite

@Topcat interesting. I recently raised my HOC from 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch and my stripes are a lot more defined, but not as good as yours. Well done man!


----------



## Topcat

Austinite said:


> @Topcat interesting. I recently raised my HOC from 1/2 inch to 3/4 inch and my stripes are a lot more defined, but not as good as yours. Well done man!


Last year I maintained a .5" HOC and had pretty good stripes. This is prior to the kill off of the old mixed cultivar Bermuda lawn earlier this year at .5"


----------



## Austinite

That looks awesome. I think because my entire lawn is sloped, almost like a ball shape, my mower doesnt catch the edges of each run so my stripes end up smaller.


----------



## Sbcgenii




----------



## tcorbitt20

Looking good @Sbcgenii


----------



## RDZed

Man, some of the HDR filter tryhards on FB is amazing and distressing.


----------



## tcorbitt20

RDZed said:


> Man, some of the HDR filter tryhards on FB is amazing and distressing.


What do you mean? My lawn looks like this. Really, it does.


----------



## tcorbitt20

For those that don't pick up on the sarcasm, this is the unedited version.


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, some of the HDR filter tryhards on FB is amazing and distressing.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? My lawn looks like this. Really, it does.
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RDZed

tcorbitt20 said:


> RDZed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, some of the HDR filter tryhards on FB is amazing and distressing.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? My lawn looks like this. Really, it does.
Click to expand...

 :lol: Thanks man, I'm blind now. Haha!


----------



## ktgrok

LawnRat said:


> A handful of large iguanas have completely cleared the back 4k sqft of my backyard of weeds, and there were many many weeds. They don't touch the the st. aug, they just pick out the juicy weeds. I'm hoping they finish the rest of the yard, but today they are working on the lot I recently cleared nextdoor. Florida problems?
> 
> Pic was a few minutes ago...sorry for the low res zoomed cell phone pic.


OMG!!!! I had one get loose once, in Palm Beach County - he opened and escaped his cage and we never got him back. Maybe he's alive and well eating your weeds!


----------



## Austinite

Hoping it will blend with the neighbor soon!


----------



## LBK_419




----------



## Ware

LBK_419 said:


>


Looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## LBK_419

@WareMany thanks!


----------



## Thor865

Always dominating the subdivision, even with brown hazed turf


----------



## reidgarner

One week post aerification and application of Mirimichi CarbonizPN. Hit with a nutrient recovery blend and Legacy pgr on Saturday. Got an inch of rain last night, and now the stripes are screaming.


----------



## ctrav

reidgarner said:


> One week post aerification and application of Mirimichi CarbonizPN. Hit with a nutrient recovery blend and Legacy pgr on Saturday. Got an inch of rain last night, and now the stripes are screaming.


Looks great....


----------



## TN Hawkeye

reidgarner said:


> One week post aerification and application of Mirimichi CarbonizPN. Hit with a nutrient recovery blend and Legacy pgr on Saturday. Got an inch of rain last night, and now the stripes are screaming.


ITs so cool to see a reel mowed lawn with slopes like that. Changes like that always add drama and beauty to a photo.


----------



## reidgarner

@ctrav @TN Hawkeye thanks guys...yeah the slope Is definitely a challenge. Scared me away from buying a greensmower for two years. Finally took the plunge and am glad I did. Have to keep it at .4 or below or else it won't get traction on the slope.


----------



## Rick817




----------



## ctrav

Rick817 said:


>


Very nice...


----------



## tjenkins




----------



## andymac7

So, I'm pretty disappointed at this point, but here it is.

This is what a rotary on a bumpy yard will get ya. However, I have hit it hard with Celsius to clear out lots of fescue, cool season grasses and weeds. I just feel like it's going to be really tough to get the Yukon now to take over the common until I can convince the wife to get me a reel and I do some major leveling. Had no idea this much common could exist in southern OH. Please wish me luck!


----------



## FrostyBrew

I'm curious, when did everyone feel their lawn was "ready" to mow low with a greens mower? I'm finding over the last two months that my Toro Recycler is not mowing nearly as even as it once was. New blade, same issues. The grass is DEFINITELY much thicker stepping into the my neighbors. The best way to describe it is I'm not stepping "into" the lawn, I'm stepping "on top" of the lawn. It almost feels like the wheels aren't consistently getting to the dirt anymore, so it's inconsistent.

I've been mowing just over an inch with my Toro all season with Tifway 419 Bermuda. Am I ready? I really need to borrow a greens mower from someone in the DFW area to give it a shot. Might need to go ahead and level first.


----------



## ctrav

FrostyBrew said:


> I'm curious, when did everyone feel their lawn was "ready" to mow low with a greens mower? I'm finding over the last two months that my Toro Recycler is not mowing nearly as even as it once was. New blade, same issues. The grass is DEFINITELY much thicker stepping into the my neighbors. The best way to describe it is I'm not stepping "into" the lawn, I'm stepping "on top" of the lawn. It almost feels like the wheels aren't consistently getting to the dirt anymore, so it's inconsistent.
> 
> I've been mowing just over an inch with my Toro all season with Tifway 419 Bermuda. Am I ready? I really need to borrow a greens mower from someone in the DFW area to give it a shot. Might need to go ahead and level first.


Im up in Northlake (just south of Denton) if you want to come take a look at my GM1000 to see how it cuts. Just PM me for number and address. Its not for sale though


----------



## ctrav

Cut today at 3/4"


----------



## tcorbitt20

Looking good, @ctrav!

I went with a single cut today because it was hot and I'm fat.


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looking good, @ctrav!
> 
> I went with a single cut today because it was hot and I'm fat.


Thanks... agree it's hot and wife says I'm loosing too much weight 🤣


----------



## tcorbitt20

@ctrav there's no danger of that in my case


----------



## dtillman5

FrostyBrew said:


> I'm curious, when did everyone feel their lawn was "ready" to mow low with a greens mower? I'm finding over the last two months that my Toro Recycler is not mowing nearly as even as it once was. New blade, same issues. The grass is DEFINITELY much thicker stepping into the my neighbors. The best way to describe it is I'm not stepping "into" the lawn, I'm stepping "on top" of the lawn. It almost feels like the wheels aren't consistently getting to the dirt anymore, so it's inconsistent.
> 
> I've been mowing just over an inch with my Toro all season with Tifway 419 Bermuda. Am I ready? I really need to borrow a greens mower from someone in the DFW area to give it a shot. Might need to go ahead and level first.


 On well managed Bermuda cut with a rotary it will get thick and then your mower will start to ride on top causing what I call a lumpy looking mow. This is usually when people consider a mid season scalp to reset the HOC. Also a good time to think about a reel. I had to level mine last year ahead of getting my reel. 6 tons of sand on 4K. Made a huge difference.


----------



## Sbcgenii

andymac7 said:


> So, I'm pretty disappointed at this point, but here it is.
> 
> This is what a rotary on a bumpy yard will get ya. However, I have hit it hard with Celsius to clear out lots of fescue, cool season grasses and weeds. I just feel like it's going to be really tough to get the Yukon now to take over the common until I can convince the wife to get me a reel and I do some major leveling. Had no idea this much common could exist in southern OH. Please wish me luck!


Looks decent for a push mower. Stay at it, keep learning it will get there. What is your HOC?


----------



## andymac7

Sbcgenii said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I'm pretty disappointed at this point, but here it is.
> 
> This is what a rotary on a bumpy yard will get ya. However, I have hit it hard with Celsius to clear out lots of fescue, cool season grasses and weeds. I just feel like it's going to be really tough to get the Yukon now to take over the common until I can convince the wife to get me a reel and I do some major leveling. Had no idea this much common could exist in southern OH. Please wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks decent for a push mower. Stay at it, keep learning it will get there. What is your HOC?
Click to expand...

Thanks @Sbcgenii. I have my rotary set at 2.5". Would love to cut at 2" or lower, but the bumps won't allow it.


----------



## JRS 9572

Thor865 said:


> Always dominating the subdivision, even with brown hazed turf


We....the merry few. We Tifgrand tamers. Looking awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## JRS 9572

Saturday pics. The high bright sunshine and my 4 1/2 year old iPhone didn't make the greatest pic. But I'd just finished almost 18,000 steps and 7.5 miles between walking the Lake Murray Dam and the yard work. Thought it was worth the pic. HOC looks like 13/16" odd height, but I'm ok with it.

I'm asking for the scissor weed whacker attachment for my birthday in September. The edges on the island strips of sod either get scalped or look like they are today.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

FrostyBrew said:


> I'm curious, when did everyone feel their lawn was "ready" to mow low with a greens mower?


In my case, I just jumped in with both feet. I was using a 21" rotary with a 3" HOC on sparse, coarse, leggy, "Brillo Pad" Bermuda. I bought a reel mower because my yard is so bumpy I can't lower the 21" rotary to a 2" HOC without scalping. Now I can mow slowly at 3/4" HOC and the front roller rides the dips and humps. The reel never scalps.

Next year, I focus on leveling. Once I fill the low spots with sand next year (and perhaps lower a few high spots via sod cutter), then I should be able to mow much quicker and get even better results. I'm still very pleased with the results the reel mower has created so far. It's filling in and looks tons better already just by mowing at 3/4" and throwing down a little Lesco 34-0-0 with iron every 6 weeks.


----------



## Thor865

JRS 9572 said:


> Saturday pics. The high bright sunshine and my 4 1/2 year old iPhone didn't make the greatest pic. But I'd just finished almost 18,000 steps and 7.5 miles between walking the Lake Murray Dam and the yard work. Thought it was worth the pic. HOC looks like 13/16" odd height, but I'm ok with it.
> 
> I'm asking for the scissor weed whacker attachment for my birthday in September. The edges on the island strips of sod either get scalped or look like they are today.


Don't know many other tifgrand lawn guys. I would let you know the lower you go the better that turf is. The picture you commented on above is 3/8in, tifgrand is a putting surface IMO and one day I'll have it that low


----------



## Austinite

This lawn was 90% dead 60 days ago.... this was today's mow.


----------



## M311att

That looks fantastic Austinite. Is most of the improvement from going up on the HOC?


----------



## Austinite

M311att said:


> That looks fantastic Austinite. Is most of the improvement from going up on the HOC?


Thanks, the improvement in the backyard is 100% due to wetting agents. Namely, Tournament Ready by Underhill.


----------



## JRS 9572

@Thor865 I appreciate what you're saying. My only hindrance has been that's it hotter than the face of the sun right now. Tomorrow 100 degrees without the heat index. Thought giving it a little room or height would help it not dry out as fast. I'm buying stock in the local water authority as it is. :roll:

No sight of rain in the next week. We've gone almost two weeks without rain with a four week no rain stretch before that.


----------



## hefegrass

really happy with this zoysia at 2 inches..my yard is too bumpy for a low mow
after getting home from vacation things have really filled in there are just a few spots that need work now but overall i have great coverage


----------



## reidgarner

Single doubles on Zeon zoysia. Finally looks good enough to post pics!


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

1" cut on TifTuf. You can see all the dips and bumps in my yard. I've been trying to go lower but tear it up when I do. Next year I will tackle the leveling. Also want to do full landscaping in my planting beds.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

reidgarner said:


> Single doubles on Zeon zoysia. Finally looks good enough to post pics!


@reidgarner Great looking yard! I really like your retaining wall and landscaping. Your kids must love that yard.


----------



## reidgarner

@Cherokee_Bermuda thanks sir! Yep the kids love it. Had nothing but trees back there before so they love having room to run around now.


----------



## RayTL

reidgarner said:


> Single doubles on Zeon zoysia. Finally looks good enough to post pics!


Looking very nice @reidgarner :thumbup:


----------



## reidgarner

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> 1" cut on TifTuf. You can see all the dips and bumps in my yard. I've been trying to go lower but tear it up when I do. Next year I will tackle the leveling. Also want to do full landscaping in my planting beds.


Still looks great. Is your side shaded from those trees? How does the TifTuf handle the shade? From the pic looks like quite well.


----------



## reidgarner

Thanks @RayTL 👍


----------



## LBK_419

Almost level.... maybe just a little more sand this year...


----------



## Ware

LBK_419 said:


>


Nice! Level lawns are the best lawns. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

reidgarner said:


> Cherokee_Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1" cut on TifTuf. You can see all the dips and bumps in my yard. I've been trying to go lower but tear it up when I do. Next year I will tackle the leveling. Also want to do full landscaping in my planting beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks great. Is your side shaded from those trees? How does the TifTuf handle the shade? From the pic looks like quite well.
Click to expand...

Thank you! The side gets a good amount of sun during the day. Some of the thickest turf I have is on that side. The rear of my house gets more shade during the day. The tiftuf has done pretty well back there too. Only problems I have are areas in the shade that have settled after sod was laid last Spring and drainage is less than ideal. Where it got swampy, growth has been slow.


----------



## ctrav

Ware said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Level lawns are the best lawns. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Looks awesome and healthy!


----------



## Austinite

4th of July mow... happy 4th!!


----------



## Ware

Austinite said:


> 4th of July mow... happy 4th!!


Looking great!


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July mow... happy 4th!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking great!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Cory

Happy 4th of July!!


----------



## ga_dawg

Happy 4th!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Austinite said:


> 4th of July mow... happy 4th!!


It's not taking long for the 2 lawns to start blending. Looking really good.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ga_dawg said:


> Happy 4th!


Love the double cut stripes. Beautiful lawn. Especially with the landscaping in the background.


----------



## ga_dawg

TN Hawkeye said:


> Love the double cut stripes. Beautiful lawn. Especially with the landscaping in the background.


Thanks! I've learned a TON on this site.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Cory said:


> Happy 4th of July!!


Its always a happy day (4th or otherwise) when Cory posts new photos. Looking great as always.


----------



## Austinite

TN Hawkeye said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th of July mow... happy 4th!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not taking long for the 2 lawns to start blending. Looking really good.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. Really appreciate that. Very excited to see them blending.


----------



## Dawg1419

ga_dawg said:


> Happy 4th!


Great looking yard bra


----------



## jayhawk

Happy INDEPENDENCE day


----------



## Cory

Thanks! @TN Hawkeye :thumbup:


----------



## Dawg1419

Had a 1 1/2 rain last night. HOC 2" walker mower


----------



## JRS 9572

Best it's looked in a while after the cut yesterday afternoon. Still a lot of work to do. But this forum really helps.


----------



## hefegrass




----------



## Cjames1603

Quick double cut. Then a fast roll of my sons little putting area.


----------



## NClawnnut78

I am actually ashamed to put this picture on here compared to everyone's near perfect golf green.
I am going to have to get me a greens mower one day for this section only. In five to 7 years I have not done anything to my yard except lime, fertilizer and weed killer. 
1) no aeration of my yard 
2) no leveling 
2) no dethatching but I know I am going to have to start 
3) no irrigation except what Rain we get. 
Just enjoy the mow


----------



## TN Hawkeye

NClawnnut78 said:


> I am actually ashamed to put this picture on here compared to everyone's near perfect golf green.
> I am going to have to get me a greens mower one day for this section only. In five to 7 years I have not done anything to my yard except lime, fertilizer and weed killer.
> 1) no aeration of my yard
> 2) no leveling
> 2) no dethatching but I know I am going to have to start
> 3) no irrigation except what Rain we get.
> Just enjoy the mow


I think that is a nice looking lawn. The fact that you care for your lawn is something to be proud of itself. With all the beautiful lawns on here it can be tough to not feel inferior. But remember that it's not about having the best lawn on here, it's about having the best lawn you can. Be proud of what you have now and keep working at it.


----------



## Rick817




----------



## Tmank87

That looks great @Rick817, awesome deep color.


----------



## Rick817

Tmank87 said:


> That looks great @Rick817, awesome deep color.


Thank you!


----------



## ktgrok

Side yard, day 22 after seeding. Mowed it yesterday with Earthwise 7 blade manual mower. I think HOC is about 2 inches, need to get a ruler out there to check.


----------



## ksturfguy

@Rick817 Dang that's Bermuda? With that dark green color and the way it striped it looks like KBG. Looks great!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Not sure if only finished striped lawn patterns are the only ones allowed, but I wanted to share what 2 days growth looks like after my leveling job. We've had 2" of rain over the past 2 days.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Colonel K0rn said:


> Not sure if only finished striped lawn patterns are the only ones allowed, but I wanted to share what 2 days growth looks like after my leveling job. We've had 2" of rain over the past 2 days.


Did you time it for rebound from PGR? That's crazy growth for 2 days.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Rick817 said:


>


That is insane thickness and color. What HOC are you at? Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Austinite

Lowered HOC slightly today...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

TN Hawkeye said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if only finished striped lawn patterns are the only ones allowed, but I wanted to share what 2 days growth looks like after my leveling job. We've had 2" of rain over the past 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you time it for rebound from PGR? That's crazy growth for 2 days.
Click to expand...

Yes, I was at 4% rebound when I sanded. I'm going to let it grow for another week to try and fill in a lot of the area before I hit it with PGR again. I'm going out of town in the middle of the month, so I can't have that kind of growth going on while I'm not here!


----------



## Rick817

ksturfguy said:


> @Rick817 Dang that's Bermuda? With that dark green color and the way it striped it looks like KBG. Looks great!


Yes, its tifway 419. The stripes always show really good but today the suns position was in my favor and it really popped!


----------



## Rick817

TN Hawkeye said:


> Rick817 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is insane thickness and color. What HOC are you at? Absolutely gorgeous!
Click to expand...

Thanks! This year has definitely been the best it's ever looked. I'm at 2.5".


----------



## Redtenchu

A few pictures from earlier, also posted in my Lawn journal.


----------



## ctrav

Redtenchu said:


> A few pictures from earlier, also posted in my Lawn journal.


Looking good!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Redtenchu said:


> A few pictures from earlier, also posted in my Lawn journal.


Looking as good as ever. Well done.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

@Rick817 inspired me to bump my HOC up a notch. Not to his level yet but I like the look.


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


>


Stunning.


----------



## ctrav

PokeGrande said:


>


Very nice indeed!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

PokeGrande said:


>


That is a beautiful piece of land. Great job. Absolutely love the stripe pattern.


----------



## ctrav

Good morning from Texas...


----------



## PokeGrande

Thanks, guys, much appreciated. Finally has mostly filled in and looking forward to regular PGR apps.


----------



## Kballen11

All the tips I've gotten from people on here got my yard looking pretty good I think!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Good morning from Texas...


Looks great! It's handling 1/2" really well. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

TN Hawkeye said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning
> 
> Looks great! It's handling 1/2" really well. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and yes I'm surprised as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## PokeGrande

Trimmed the lawn today. Took it down from 6" to 3". Some major rebound from the PGR.


----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

Just a few pictures after a cut and edge today.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> Just a few pictures after a cut and edge today.


So you are quickly becoming the guy with my favorite "handle" who also has my favorite lawn. The landscaping and flag really complete the entire picture. Great job. You still mowing at 2.75"?


----------



## joerob2211




----------



## ctrav

joerob2211 said:


>


Looks awesome...whats your HOC?


----------



## joerob2211

ctrav said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome...whats your HOC?
Click to expand...

Some where around .7
I use a cal trimmer so it is not as exact as a greens mower.


----------



## JLAD




----------



## ThickLawnThickWife

TN Hawkeye said:


> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pictures after a cut and edge today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are quickly becoming the guy with my favorite "handle" who also has my favorite lawn. The landscaping and flag really complete the entire picture. Great job. You still mowing at 2.75"?
Click to expand...

Thanks I really appreciate it. Yup I am still cutting about 2.5" - 2.75". I applied Carbon X about 7 or 8 days ago so it is really starting to pop. I feel like I may have to add a 3rd mow to the weekly schedule if the growth really takes off.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ThickLawnThickWife said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThickLawnThickWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pictures after a cut and edge today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are quickly becoming the guy with my favorite "handle" who also has my favorite lawn. The landscaping and flag really complete the entire picture. Great job. You still mowing at 2.75"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I really appreciate it. Yup I am still cutting about 2.5" - 2.75". I applied Carbon X about 7 or 8 days ago so it is really starting to pop. I feel like I may have to add a 3rd mow to the weekly schedule if the growth really takes off.
Click to expand...

Looks amazing. Keep the pictures coming. :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice cut on the back at 2 1/8" and then gave the Recycler a bath. She was dirty...


----------



## PokeGrande

@ctrav looking good!


----------



## ctrav

PokeGrande said:


> @ctrav looking good!


Much appreciated!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye

ctrav said:


> Got in a nice cut on the back at 2 1/8" and then gave the Recycler a bath. She was dirty...


Looking spectacular. You are starting to slide into the lawn care zone. Basically everything you do looks good. So happy for you. Make sure the girls don't let Paw Paw spend too much time on the lawn.


----------



## LBK_419

ctrav said:


> Good morning from Texas...


Looks good!!!!! @ctrav


----------



## ctrav

LBK_419 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from Texas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!!!!! @ctrav
Click to expand...

Appreciate that!


----------



## ctrav

Front lawn at .50"


----------



## LBK_419




----------



## admdam

Front lawn at 1.0"


----------



## hefegrass

im having to cut with the rotary because this river birch constantly drops crap on my lawn, it will look like this for 30 minutes max..


----------



## TN Hawkeye

hefegrass said:


> im having to cut with the rotary because this river birch constantly drops crap on my lawn, it will look like this for 30 minutes max..


Ummm, I'd take that for 30 days minimum. :shock: wait, are you saying it looks worse after 30 minutes?


----------



## NClawnnut78

sounds like a chainsaw is in that trees future lol


----------



## Sidney

hefegrass said:


> im having to cut with the rotary because this river birch constantly drops crap on my lawn, it will look like this for 30 minutes max..


I had mine cut down last year. No more sap, leaves, twigs, branches or dead bermudagrass.


----------



## ctrav

What would prevent a lawn from filling in after having pipe work done?
https://postimg.cc/0M4xbBkZ


----------



## spud

after the mow today.


----------



## erdons

ctrav said:


> What would prevent a lawn from filling in after having pipe work done?
> https://postimg.cc/0M4xbBkZ


Only a matter of time, how long has it been?


----------



## ctrav

erdons said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would prevent a lawn from filling in after having pipe work done?
> https://postimg.cc/0M4xbBkZ
> 
> 
> 
> Only a matter of time, how long has it been?
Click to expand...

Months :roll:


----------



## erdons

ctrav said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> What would prevent a lawn from filling in after having pipe work done?
> https://postimg.cc/0M4xbBkZ
> 
> 
> 
> Only a matter of time, how long has it been?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Months :roll:
Click to expand...

Have you fertilized it? I would try loosening it with a rake or something then add a balanced fertilizer and see if that makes the runners want to move into it...


----------



## ctrav

erdons said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a matter of time, how long has it been?
> 
> 
> 
> Months :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you fertilized it? I would try loosening it with a rake or something then add a balanced fertilizer and see if that makes the runners want to move into it...
Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## Two9tene

Morning shot just before a morning mow!


----------



## Two9tene

Morning shot just before a morning mow!


----------



## driver_7




----------



## WillyT

From the first day the sod was laid in October of last year to this week. It's been fun!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Everybody is rocking and rolling right now. Here's mine before I used the blower today:


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## TN Hawkeye

PokeGrande said:


>


Man I love your property. :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby

Technically last night, but checked the sprigs.


----------



## andymac7

Ok, well, this morning I think I'm seeing some improvement over the last pic.

6/27/19



7/22/19



I think It's coming along regardless of these factors:

- BUMPY yard, which requires me to set my deck on 3" (which is actually 2.5")
- Still recovering from my heavy-handed Celsius blanket and spot apps (but the weeds and cool seasons had to go this year.)
- Mistakenly applying Propiconezole to Yukon, which also stunts it.

I know the first shot is a bit wider, which shows a rough place to the right, so unfortunately, it still looks like this:



Pretty discouraged about it at this point. I did the "screwdriver test" (with the longest one I could find), and I was able to sink a 4" one all the way down pretty easily in multiple places. As you can see, it's trying to run, but it just doesn't want to fill in all the way.


----------



## Redtwin

@andymac7 I had the same type of spots in my 419 where it would shoot some runners but would never fill in. I am in no way an expert but I did a light top dress in those spots with some mushroom compost and you can not tell where they were now.


----------



## andymac7

Redtwin said:


> @andymac7 I had the same type of spots in my 419 where it would shoot some runners but would never fill in. I am in no way an expert but I did a light top dress in those spots with some mushroom compost and you can not tell where they were now.


Mushroom compost huh? Hmm, I must admit I've never heard of that. Amazon'ing that right now... Thanks!


----------



## Redtwin

andymac7 said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> @andymac7 I had the same type of spots in my 419 where it would shoot some runners but would never fill in. I am in no way an expert but I did a light top dress in those spots with some mushroom compost and you can not tell where they were now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom compost huh? Hmm, I must admit I've never heard of that. Amazon'ing that right now... Thanks!
Click to expand...

I got mine from a local supplier. They sell it by the scoop or if you have a big trailer you can go straight to the mushroom place and get it a little cheaper in larger quantities.

EDIT: I just looked at Amazon and for less than the price of a 5-pound bag, I got 1/3 of a yard. If you can't get it locally I would just try whatever compost you can get in your area. I buy quite a bit of it each year for my garden and just put some down in trouble spots I have had.


----------



## andymac7

Redtwin said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> @andymac7 I had the same type of spots in my 419 where it would shoot some runners but would never fill in. I am in no way an expert but I did a light top dress in those spots with some mushroom compost and you can not tell where they were now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom compost huh? Hmm, I must admit I've never heard of that. Amazon'ing that right now... Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got mine from a local supplier. They sell it by the scoop or if you have a big trailer you can go straight to the mushroom place and get it a little cheaper in larger quantities.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks so much!


----------



## trc

More in the lawn journal:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=8541


----------



## MckinneyLawn

I'm not the only one in the family who likes grass lol


----------



## Ware

MckinneyLawn said:


> I'm not the only one in the family who likes grass lol


Awesome. That's what it's all about. :thumbup:


----------



## zcabe

5/8" HOC on my Common and 75lbs of GreenTRX last night.


----------



## ctrav

MckinneyLawn said:


> I'm not the only one in the family who likes grass lol


Awesome!!


----------



## reidgarner

Happy Friday fellow turf nerds!


----------



## ktgrok

MckinneyLawn said:


> I'm not the only one in the family who likes grass lol


I want to show THIS to all the people telling me I should stop trying to grow grass and just put in gravel or cactus instead! Bet that baby wouldn't be so comfy laying on thorns or sharp rocks! Not to mention you can't do a cartwheel in cactus! (or, you shouldn't)


----------



## dmouw

spud said:


> after the mow today.


@spud Awesome place!


----------



## ctuck




----------



## Ware

TTTB (Turf Type Tall Bermuda)


----------



## Topcat




----------



## creinle11

Zenith Zoysia backyard renovation over the past month or so. Extremely happy with the results so far.


----------



## Chrisholmes02

Haven't cut in a couple days, but keep the height at about 2". These pics are about 2 weeks after scalping to reset the HOC and putting down some GreenTRX.


----------



## ctrav

Chrisholmes02 said:


> Haven't cut in a couple days, but keep the height at about 2". These pics are about 2 weeks after scalping to reset the HOC and putting down some GreenTRX.


Outstanding color 👍🏾


----------



## PokeGrande

Ware said:


> TTTB (Turf Type Tall Bermuda)


Say what? What's the height?


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTTB (Turf Type Tall Bermuda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? What's the height?
Click to expand...

Like 0.85" - it's almost embarrassing. :lol:


----------



## Two9tene

:thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTTB (Turf Type Tall Bermuda)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what? What's the height?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like 0.85" - it's almost embarrassing. :lol:
Click to expand...

I say it's time to "lower" your standards! Lmao :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## daniel3507

@Ware if .85" is embarrassing you would have a panic attack with my lawn at 2.5" :lol:


----------



## Ware

daniel3507 said:


> @Ware if .85" is embarrassing you would have a panic attack with my lawn at 2.5" :lol:


I kid. It's just not where I was last year at this time.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

24 hours post cut!

Watching the sprinklers and relaxing.


----------



## zcabe

Letting my common recover after 0.5" scalp Thursday afternoon.


----------



## andymac7

Here's my very tall bermuda this morning (by TLF standards ).

Just got back from vacay, had to deal with seedheads, but otherwise, making progress I think.


----------



## JRS 9572

Going OK considering we've had no rain of any substance in about 4 weeks. Sorry about the old Camry. My neighbor with the RV thinks the whole neighborhood is his parking lot. LOL


----------



## anthonybilotta




----------



## ctrav

anthonybilotta said:


>


Nice and tight 👍🏾


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## ctrav

PokeGrande said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Centipede & Bermuda Property line.


----------



## joerob2211

Raised HOC last week to roughly .9

Grass really responded.


----------



## ctrav

joerob2211 said:


> Raised HOC last week to roughly .9
> 
> Grass really responded.


How so? With this heat I'm thinking of going back up to .75"...it's definitely having an effect in a couple of small areas...


----------



## joerob2211

ctrav said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised HOC last week to roughly .9
> 
> Grass really responded.
> 
> 
> 
> The deeper green came back which I believe is from the grass not being as stressed at the shorter HOC. It also seems to have thickened up with more leaf blade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? With this heat I'm thinking of going back up to .75"...it's definitely having an effect in a couple of small areas...
Click to expand...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

ctrav said:


> joerob2211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raised HOC last week to roughly .9
> 
> Grass really responded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? With this heat I'm thinking of going back up to .75"...it's definitely having an effect in a couple of small areas...
Click to expand...

Same Here...I actually am starting to like the look of Bermuda at .75 to 1 inch Reel cut vs going lower.

I like the darker green look...personally.


----------



## MarkV

This is 4 weeks to the days after sand. The sand pile at the bottom if the result of a screwdriver test fix.

I made sure to get this pic with the full blast of the Oklahoma sun to show the true color, note the shade from the tree and color of surrounding yards.


----------



## ctrav

MarkV said:


> This is 4 weeks to the days after sand. The sand pile at the bottom if the result of a screwdriver test fix.
> 
> I made sure to get this pic with the full blast of the Oklahoma sun to show the true color, note the shade from the tree and color of surrounding yards.


It's a great color and obviously tops in the neighborhood 👍🏾


----------



## ctrav

Hanging tough at 5/8"


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Hanging tough at 5/8"


It's looking really good though!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging tough at 5/8"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking really good though!
Click to expand...

Thanks buddy!!


----------



## fp_911

My lawn this year has been average as I've been basically living in two different states so can't always keep up with my mowing schedule.

I was out of town and let it get really long about a month ago. Decided to scalp and reset the grass so I can now cut at 1.25"

Yeah I know it's not as clean looking as it could be but much easier to maintain. Earlier this week I still had a significant amount of brown because of the scalp but this morning it seemed to have finally come back again!


----------



## ctrav

fp_911 said:


> My lawn this year has been average as I've been basically living in two different states so can't always keep up with my mowing schedule.
> 
> I was out of town and let it get really long about a month ago. Decided to scalp and reset the grass so I can now cut at 1.25"
> 
> Yeah I know it's not as clean looking as it could be but much easier to maintain. Earlier this week I still had a significant amount of brown because of the scalp but this morning it seemed to have finally come back again!


Still looks darn good to me!


----------



## ctrav

Lawn was scalped in several spots last Friday (August 2)




I raised my HOC on Monday and today (August 7)...






I'm going to skip my mow on the back this Friday and cut next Monday. Should be a full recovery by then 😎


----------



## fp_911

ctrav said:


> fp_911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My lawn this year has been average as I've been basically living in two different states so can't always keep up with my mowing schedule.
> 
> I was out of town and let it get really long about a month ago. Decided to scalp and reset the grass so I can now cut at 1.25"
> 
> Yeah I know it's not as clean looking as it could be but much easier to maintain. Earlier this week I still had a significant amount of brown because of the scalp but this morning it seemed to have finally come back again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still looks darn good to me!
Click to expand...

Thank you! It didn't look this way a week ago - people were walking by whispering to each other "what has he done to his lawn?!?" :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20

I may have broken the 1/3 "rule"


----------



## erdons

tcorbitt20 said:


> I may have broken the 1/3 "rule"


I gave mine a reset scalp on Tuesday. Already almost fully back.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

tcorbitt20 said:


> I may have broken the 1/3 "rule"


There's some leeway in the rule. I'm sure you didn't take off more than 1/3 of 1'.


----------



## tcorbitt20

TN Hawkeye said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may have broken the 1/3 "rule"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's some leeway in the rule. I'm sure you didn't take off more than 1/3 of 1'.
Click to expand...

That's true


----------



## Bunnysarefat

It's been a long year brothers.


----------



## Ware

Bunnysarefat said:


> It's been a long year brothers.


It's looking nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ktgrok

Bare spots from the weed takeover are starting to fill in.


----------



## Two9tene

Bunnysarefat said:


> It's been a long year brothers.


Proof that hard work pays off!!! That lawn is looking Supah Noice!


----------



## MarkV

McLane (with a DIY roller) putting down some stripes.


----------



## joerob2211

Cut and fertilize, any recommendation for ground cover under my tree. I am done with mulch in this spot.


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## Tellycoleman

Bunnysarefat said:


> It's been a long year brothers.


Those are some straight stripes. Your a pro


----------



## Tellycoleman

Double cut today. Hard to stripe when it's cut so low. But I try


----------



## Rickk567

Ware said:


> Bunnysarefat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a long year brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking nice! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

+1 - last year's leveling paid off beautifully.


----------



## ctrav

2" cut in the back in a north south direct!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Tellycoleman said:


> Double cut today. Hard to stripe when it's cut so low. But I try


Looking good @Tellycoleman .

What's your HOC in this pic?


----------



## brett2k07

This is the reason I spend so much time caring for my lawn. Seeing those little feet running through that green grass is worth every bead of sweat.


----------



## ctrav

brett2k07 said:


> This is the reason I spend so much time caring for my lawn. Seeing those little feet running through that green grass is worth every bead of sweat.


Totally agree!!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Making the comeback from sand leveling. Did the leveling on the 10th. Pic from this morning


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> Making the comeback from sand leveling. Did the leveling on the 10th. Pic from this morning


That's a nice rebound! It's looking good brother!!! Looking Good!!


----------



## Two9tene

brett2k07 said:


> This is the reason I spend so much time caring for my lawn. Seeing those little feet running through that green grass is worth every bead of sweat.


Heck Yeah!! :thumbup: 👏🏼


----------



## ctrav

So I'm out cutting the last section of the front lawn when I look and realize....

This could be a stripe 😳🤔😎


----------



## tcorbitt20

ctrav said:


> So I'm out cutting the last section of the front lawn when I look and realize....
> 
> This could be a stripe 😳🤔😎


Those are stripes. Looking good!


----------



## wiredawg

anthonybilotta said:


>


Wow, came back nicely from that rotary scalp on 8 July...


----------



## ctrav

tcorbitt20 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm out cutting the last section of the front lawn when I look and realize....
> 
> This could be a stripe 😳🤔😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are stripes. Looking good!
Click to expand...

Beginner stripes 🤣


----------



## Jono59

Decided to have some fun and try out a new pattern, not bad for my first time...


----------



## ctrav

Jono59 said:


> Decided to have some fun and try out a new pattern, not bad for my first time...


Great creativity 👍🏾


----------



## andymac7

Ok so I know, I know, this is the lawn photos thread, but I just had to get a bit of my summer flowers in there too . I personally love the early morning dew look.



I think a pretty good rebound from my mini scalp a week 1/2 ago. And yes I do have a little spot bottom left that still needs to fill in for some reason, grrr. I did the screwdriver test and I didn't seem to hit anything hard, so I'm probably gonna go back at it with the garden weasel. May be too late for the Proplugger?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

brett2k07 said:


> This is the reason I spend so much time caring for my lawn. Seeing those little feet running through that green grass is worth every bead of sweat.


That's an adorable baby and a beautiful beagle. Both my wife and I had beagles as kids and plan to get one for our boys soon. Best breed to have with little ones.


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

ctrav said:


> So I'm out cutting the last section of the front lawn when I look and realize....
> 
> This could be a stripe 😳🤔😎


@ctrav Check out the stripes! Looking really nice. You still holding strong at 5/8" or did you bump it up in the front?


----------



## XLT_66

Been gone for 6 days. Dropped GreenTRX and PGR + Feature the day before leaving.

Gave it a clip this morning and she's looking great.


----------



## ctrav

Got in a nice east/west mow at 2" on the back...


----------



## MatthewinGA

Plugs, sprigs & Runners starting in May 2019 until today August 2019. 
You can see what 3 dogs can do...


----------



## ladycage

MatthewinGA said:


> Plugs, sprigs & Runners starting in May 2019 until today August 2019.
> You can see what 3 dogs can do...


Wow it's looking nice, its really filled in nicely. What type of plugs, sprigs did you use?


----------



## MatthewinGA

saw videos on YouTube


----------



## Bsblcoach1989

Here is my hybrid Bermuda lawn.


----------



## Don_Bass

Bsblcoach1989 said:


> Here is my hybrid Bermuda lawn.


Nice Bump For Bakersfield! I'm located in wasco


----------



## Bsblcoach1989

Don_Bass said:


> Bsblcoach1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my hybrid Bermuda lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Bump For Bakersfield! I'm located in wasco
Click to expand...

I'm following your lawn, looking good up there!


----------



## Don_Bass

Bsblcoach1989 said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bsblcoach1989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my hybrid Bermuda lawn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Bump For Bakersfield! I'm located in wasco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm following your lawn, looking good up there!
Click to expand...

Thank you sir, still needs a lot of work. Hopefully next season will be a better one


----------



## Slim 1938

This is tifway sod I installed about 6 years ago at a new home I built. When I bought the lots it was all in crp. We didnt know till we broke dirt that this lot was used to pile black top that was used for highway construction by highway dept. The first 5 or 6 inches is all black gravel. Its looked better but we haven't had much rain this year. I did install a inground irrigation system a year after installing sod. I have a red oak that's about 1 yr old and 10 western red cedars as wind brakes that are 6 yrs old. They were 24 inches when I planted them.


----------



## ctrav

Slim 1938 said:


> This is tifway sod I installed about 6 years ago at a new home I built. When I bought the lots it was all in crp. We didnt know till we broke dirt that this lot was used to pile black top that was used for highway construction by highway dept. The first 5 or 6 inches is all black gravel. Its looked better but we haven't had much rain this year. I did install a inground irrigation system a year after installing sod. I have a red oak that's about 1 yr old and 10 western red cedars as wind brakes that are 6 yrs old. They were 24 inches when I planted them.


I would say it's look darn good for what's underneath 👍🏾


----------



## ladycage

Slim 1938 said:


> This is tifway sod I installed about 6 years ago at a new home I built. When I bought the lots it was all in crp. We didnt know till we broke dirt that this lot was used to pile black top that was used for highway construction by highway dept. The first 5 or 6 inches is all black gravel. Its looked better but we haven't had much rain this year. I did install a inground irrigation system a year after installing sod. I have a red oak that's about 1 yr old and 10 western red cedars as wind brakes that are 6 yrs old. They were 24 inches when I planted them.


It looks amazing, your edges are so straight what kind of edger/weed eater do you use?


----------



## Slim 1938

Thanks guys. I use a craftsman trimmer with a edger attachment. I'm mowing with rotary riding tractor at lowest setting. I hope to buy a hustler ztm for next season.


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## The_iHenry

Two9tene said:


>


Quality stuff


----------



## tcorbitt20

15 days after sand level. Mowed at .5"


----------



## mre_man_76

Today's mow. Hoping to put down some elemental sulfer, potash, bio stims and spot spray weeds tomorrow.


----------



## andymac7

mre_man_76 said:


> Today's mow. Hoping to put down some elemental sulfer, potash, bio stims and spot spray weeds tomorrow.


Wow, beautiful! Might be the best centipede lawn I've seen on here! :thumbup:


----------



## andymac7

So, I do love the early morning blue-green look of dew-covered bermuda. This dew was crazy heavy too, as evidenced by my tracks. Lol. I'm a bit sad that the end of the season is just around the corner, but I'm overall very happy with my transformation this year of cool season grass and weeds over to bermuda. (And yes, I know it needs a mowing, but we've had lots of rain the last couple days )


----------



## mre_man_76

andymac7 said:


> So, I do love the early morning blue-green look of dew-covered bermuda. This dew was crazy heavy too, as evidenced by my tracks. Lol. I'm a bit sad that the end of the season is just around the corner, but I'm overall very happy with my transformation this year of cool season grass and weeds over to bermuda. (And yes, I know it needs a mowing, but we've had lots of rain the last couple days )


Yours is looking good as well. I got some common creeping in my lawn as well. Been thinking a lot this season about maybe pushing the common next year to convert my centipede to Bermuda. Just thoughts tho at this stage.
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## andymac7

mre_man_76 said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I do love the early morning blue-green look of dew-covered bermuda. This dew was crazy heavy too, as evidenced by my tracks. Lol. I'm a bit sad that the end of the season is just around the corner, but I'm overall very happy with my transformation this year of cool season grass and weeds over to bermuda. (And yes, I know it needs a mowing, but we've had lots of rain the last couple days )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is looking good as well. I got some common creeping in my lawn as well. Been thinking a lot this season about maybe pushing the common next year to convert my centipede to Bermuda. Just thoughts tho at this stage.
> 🤔🤔🤔
Click to expand...

I would say go for it. I knew bermuda was a forgiving grass, but after this season I know you can make all kinds of mistakes, beat it up, and it will forgive you in a heartbeat . I'm not familiar with centipede at all, being that I'm in the transition zone, but from what I hear it's pretty slow growing, sort of like zoysia.

However, something to be aware of, if you're not already, is a nasty little bermuda impostor called nimblewill. I have big patches of it now in my lawn because I thought it was common bermuda. I should have done more seeding and plugging this year to crowd it out. It's lighter in color and has weak short stolons. The blades are just slightly wider also. Take a look at this conversation to learn a little about it and see a nimblewill patch in the middle of bermuda: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12553&start=20#p205108


----------



## mre_man_76

andymac7 said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I do love the early morning blue-green look of dew-covered bermuda. This dew was crazy heavy too, as evidenced by my tracks. Lol. I'm a bit sad that the end of the season is just around the corner, but I'm overall very happy with my transformation this year of cool season grass and weeds over to bermuda. (And yes, I know it needs a mowing, but we've had lots of rain the last couple days )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is looking good as well. I got some common creeping in my lawn as well. Been thinking a lot this season about maybe pushing the common next year to convert my centipede to Bermuda. Just thoughts tho at this stage.
> 🤔🤔🤔
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would say go for it. I knew bermuda was a forgiving grass, but after this season I know you can make all kinds of mistakes, beat it up, and it will forgive you in a heartbeat . I'm not familiar with centipede at all, being that I'm in the transition zone, but from what I hear it's pretty slow growing, sort of like zoysia.
> 
> However, something to be aware of, if you're not already, is a nasty little bermuda impostor called nimblewill. I have big patches of it now in my lawn because I thought it was common bermuda. I should have done more seeding and plugging this year to crowd it out. It's lighter in color and has weak short stolons. The blades are just slightly wider also. Take a look at this conversation to learn a little about it and see a nimblewill patch in the middle of bermuda: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12553&start=20#p205108
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up. That nimble weed is nothing I want to deal with. Luckily for me it's common Bermuda that I got confirmed on the weed ID thread. Got a beat on a deal for a c27 reel. Once I have a reel in my arsenal then I will get serious with the Bermuda.

Close out the season strong and Best of luck getting ready for next season!!!

✌🏿


----------



## andymac7

mre_man_76 said:


> andymac7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is looking good as well. I got some common creeping in my lawn as well. Been thinking a lot this season about maybe pushing the common next year to convert my centipede to Bermuda. Just thoughts tho at this stage.
> 🤔🤔🤔
> 
> 
> 
> I would say go for it. I knew bermuda was a forgiving grass, but after this season I know you can make all kinds of mistakes, beat it up, and it will forgive you in a heartbeat . I'm not familiar with centipede at all, being that I'm in the transition zone, but from what I hear it's pretty slow growing, sort of like zoysia.
> 
> However, something to be aware of, if you're not already, is a nasty little bermuda impostor called nimblewill. I have big patches of it now in my lawn because I thought it was common bermuda. I should have done more seeding and plugging this year to crowd it out. It's lighter in color and has weak short stolons. The blades are just slightly wider also. Take a look at this conversation to learn a little about it and see a nimblewill patch in the middle of bermuda: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12553&start=20#p205108
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. That nimble weed is nothing I want to deal with. Luckily for me it's common Bermuda that I got confirmed on the weed ID thread. Got a beat on a deal for a c27 reel. Once I have a reel in my arsenal then I will get serious with the Bermuda.
> 
> Close out the season strong and Best of luck getting ready for next season!!!
> 
> ✌🏿
Click to expand...

Awesome, sounds like you're on your way!

And best of luck to you as well! :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

Almost back to normal since my leveling job. 






It sure does frame a sweet girl in pictures well.


----------



## Tony LaFleur

Yesterday's mow- Centipede 1" HOC reel mower


----------



## Ware

Tony LaFleur said:


> Yesterday's mow- Centipede 1" HOC reel mower


Incredible! Nice work!


----------



## mre_man_76

Tony LaFleur said:


> Yesterday's mow- Centipede 1" HOC reel mower


Centipede is looking great!!!


----------



## ladycage

tcorbitt20 said:


> Almost back to normal since my leveling job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does frame a sweet girl in pictures well.


The lawn looks great, what do you use to edge, its perfect :thumbup:


----------



## tcorbitt20

ladycage said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost back to normal since my leveling job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does frame a sweet girl in pictures well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn looks great, what do you use to edge, its perfect :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks! I use an Echo PE-225 (I think that's what it is). Straight shaft Echo edger.


----------



## mre_man_76

mre_man_76 said:


> Tony LaFleur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's mow- Centipede 1" HOC reel mower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede is looking great!!!
Click to expand...

Have you leveled recently or over the years and if so with what?


----------



## anthonybilotta

Who doesn't love some stripes with a rotary :lol: HOC @ 1"


----------



## Ware

anthonybilotta said:


>


Tell us more about the mower. Maybe start a thread in the Equipment subforum about your mods? :thumbup:


----------



## Agent Lazy

The end result of the first full summer at the new house. Killed most of the clover and pushed the Bermuda. Filed in a few spots with Sahara Bermuda.


----------



## Two9tene

Agent Lazy said:


> The end result of the first full summer at the new house. Killed most of the clover and pushed the Bermuda. Filed in a few spots with Sahara Bermuda.


Hell-of-ah turn around! Man that looks nice.


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## tcorbitt20

Agent Lazy said:


> The end result of the first full summer at the new house. Killed most of the clover and pushed the Bermuda. Filed in a few spots with Sahara Bermuda.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

A little Reel vs Rotary cut tonight!

HOC about 1 inch.


----------



## Tony LaFleur

mre_man_76 said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tony LaFleur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday's mow- Centipede 1" HOC reel mower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Centipede is looking great!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you leveled recently or over the years and if so with what?
Click to expand...

I've just started leveling this year- you can't tell by the photo but my yard is really un-level! Lol (New construction sod yard) Now I'm slowly trying to correct this. I used a compost and sand mix, after a rainstorm not much of the compost stayed... next year going straight sand on higher/leveler spots, will add dirt/compost in extreme low spots again.


----------



## zcabe




----------



## Ware

zcabe said:


>


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## Tony LaFleur

PokeGrande said:


>


Super envious! Looks great! I can never get the checker board pattern-when i try it just makes my stripes look messy


----------



## mre_man_76

Cut with a reel at .75 inches 2 days post scalp with a rotary. The scalp marks are from the rotary. Gonna slowly bring it up and close out the year between 1 and 1.5 inches but closer to 1. Gonna spray some liquid iron, fert and bio-stims tomorrow ahead of the expected rain to speed up the process.


----------



## joerob2211

Cut at .75
Cal trimmer


----------



## Reel Low Dad

Took it to 7.5 mm today. Not too shabby


----------



## Two9tene

Reel Low Dad said:


> Took it to 7.5 mm today. Not too shabby


How's the front coming along?


----------



## ctrav

Got my TLF swag going after cutting the back 👍🏾


----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## datcope




----------



## tcorbitt20

datcope said:


>


What a back yard! Nice!


----------



## datcope

@tcorbitt20 Thanks!


----------



## PokeGrande

Just got the 10-blade reel so will start taking it down below 0.5".


----------



## PokeGrande

@Tony LaFleur Thanks!


----------



## Two9tene

PokeGrande said:


> Just got the 10-blade reel so will start taking it down below 0.5".


Stop it Poke! Your making is all look bad!!! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene

datcope said:


>


Ok between you and @ctrav I'm getting envious of these backyards, and not just because of the grass!!! Lmao


----------



## ctrav

PokeGrande said:


> Just got the 10-blade reel so will start taking it down below 0.5".


Very nice...


----------



## ctrav

datcope said:


>


Now that is one heck of a backyard setting!! :thumbup:


----------



## Bmossin

PokeGrande said:


> Just got the 10-blade reel so will start taking it down below 0.5".


Please journal more, so we can see more of that blue beauty and the fine work you do with her. I just went through your journal real quick and love the transition and cut on the TTTF as well.


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> Just got the 10-blade reel so will start taking it down below 0.5".


Holy smokes! LOTM competition is going to be fierce next month!


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the 10-blade reel so will start taking it down below 0.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokes! LOTM competition is going to be fierce next month!
Click to expand...

I think Poke already won one once this year! (Jeeze, say that ten times fast. Hard enough typing it!) lol


----------



## PokeGrande

Not my yard, but this guy has an annual wiffle ball tourney every Labor Day. I sprayed a couple of apps of PGR and took the Electra over there a couple of times in the week leading up to do what I could to lower the HOC and add some stripes. Hopefully will be even better next year.


----------



## Ware

PokeGrande said:


> Not my yard, but this guy has an annual wiffle ball tourney every Labor Day. I sprayed a couple of apps of PGR and took the Electra over there a couple of times in the week leading up to do what I could to lower the HOC and add some stripes. Hopefully will be even better next year.


Impressive.


----------



## mre_man_76

PokeGrande said:


> Not my yard, but this guy has an annual wiffle ball tourney every Labor Day. I sprayed a couple of apps of PGR and took the Electra over there a couple of times in the week leading up to do what I could to lower the HOC and add some stripes. Hopefully will be even better next year.


That is amazing!!!


----------



## jimbeckel

datcope said:


>


Beautiful Yard!


----------



## Two9tene

PokeGrande said:


> Not my yard, but this guy has an annual wiffle ball tourney every Labor Day. I sprayed a couple of apps of PGR and took the Electra over there a couple of times in the week leading up to do what I could to lower the HOC and add some stripes. Hopefully will be even better next year.


This is awesome! I wish he was my neighbor!


----------



## Rswarren14

Back yard: Zoysiagrass mow at 2" and some plugs installed in late June.


----------



## PokeGrande

Bmossin said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the 10-blade reel so will start taking it down below 0.5".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please journal more, so we can see more of that blue beauty and the fine work you do with her. I just went through your journal real quick and love the transition and cut on the TTTF as well.
Click to expand...

Ok, I started a warm season journal. 😀


----------



## PokeGrande

Two9tene said:


> PokeGrande said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my yard, but this guy has an annual wiffle ball tourney every Labor Day. I sprayed a couple of apps of PGR and took the Electra over there a couple of times in the week leading up to do what I could to lower the HOC and add some stripes. Hopefully will be even better next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome! I wish he was my neighbor!
Click to expand...

I wish he was my neighbor and lived near by! He's not more than a mile away but not close enough to just wheel the Swardman over there at anytime. Probably for the best as I'd likely spend more time cutting his grass than mine!


----------



## ladycage

Rswarren14 said:


> Back yard: Zoysiagrass mow at 2" and some plugs installed in late June.


That looks great, such rich color :thumbup:


----------



## Don_Bass

Season Is Almost Coming To An End :/ Hopefully Next Year Is a better one! Lots To Do Still.


----------



## tcorbitt20




----------



## Redtenchu

I haven't posted in the main forum much this season. I've tried some new fertilizers, but nothing matched what Milo does for me. I found some Greens grade Milo a couple months ago (with some help from the hometown thread).

I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## Two9tene

Redtenchu said:


> I haven't posted in the main forum much this season. I've tried some new fertilizers, but nothing matched what Milo does for me. I found some Greens grade Milo a couple months ago (with some help from the hometown thread).
> 
> I'm pleased with the results.


Looking good brotha! Missed your updates!


----------



## tcorbitt20

Redtenchu said:


> I haven't posted in the main forum much this season. I've tried some new fertilizers, but nothing matched what Milo does for me. I found some Greens grade Milo a couple months ago (with some help from the hometown thread).
> 
> I'm pleased with the results.


And I thought my lawn had a good color. Nice job!


----------



## Thisguy




----------



## ctrav

Thisguy said:


>


Looks really good!


----------



## The_iHenry

Redtenchu said:


> I'm pleased with the results.


Good looking stripes! :thumbup:



Thisguy said:


>


I like the horizontal stripes 

Here's my contribution


----------



## ktgrok

Not up to the level of the major players here, but looking like a real lawn now at 90 days after seeding.


----------



## Two9tene

Yesterday's Cut:


----------



## Two9tene

ktgrok said:


> Not up to the level of the major players here, but looking like a real lawn now at 90 days after seeding.


It sure came in nice though! Now you just need a reel mower! Lol


----------



## Bmossin

Quick cut this morning.


----------



## ktgrok

Two9tene said:


> ktgrok said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not up to the level of the major players here, but looking like a real lawn now at 90 days after seeding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure came in nice though! Now you just need a reel mower! Lol
Click to expand...

I do have a 7 blade manual reel I'm using, but once I level in the spring I'll be eyeing a used gas powered one. Mostly to increase the size - 16 inches is a bit small.


----------



## claydus

Last two months I have been battling some type of disease with my silver maples. Feels like I'm vacuuming up leaves every 2-3 days vs actually mowing. Applied a fungus treatment from Pike Nursery this time around. Life also has got in the way of mowing and the height has got out of control. Also, I have accidentally scalped lawn once in August and then at beginning of this month. Biggest mistake hasn't been raising HOC.


----------



## Jameshtx

From today in Htown Tx


----------



## Buffalolawny

:thumbup: LCN eat you heart out :thumbup:

LOOK at that ***!!! no sorry Grass :mrgreen:


----------



## Two9tene

Jameshtx said:


> From today in Htown Tx


Nice & Lush! Boy that lawn is THICK! Looks amazing!

Do you have some Bermuda in that St. Augustine?


----------



## Jameshtx

@Two9tene Yes there's a patch of wild bermuda. I'm trying to get the ST. Aug to push it out....Do you know how good it feels when someone complements you on your lawn. Feels damn good. Thanks Two9tene


----------



## Two9tene

Jameshtx said:


> @Two9tene Yes there's a patch of wild bermuda. I'm trying to get the ST. Aug to push it out....Do you know how good it feels when someone complements you on your lawn. Feels damn good. Thanks Two9tene


No worries... I absolutely hear you brotha! You have definitely earned the recognition and the compliments!


----------



## ctrav

Jameshtx said:


> From today in Htown Tx


Looks absolutely awesome! Super clean lines set it off 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## claydus

THICC EDGE JOB!


----------



## Redtenchu

Agreed, that edge work is on point @Jameshtx


----------



## ladycage

Jameshtx said:


> From today in Htown Tx


Awesome, what kind of edger do you use? :thumbup:


----------



## Jameshtx

@Buffalolawny @Redtenchu @ctrav @ladycage Thanks for the love yall. Feels great receiving compliments on here. The EGO trimmer/edger is what I use.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Princess 77 Bermuda Rotary cut at 1 inch HOC.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Very nice, @ENC_Lawn! Not sure I've seen a rotary cut Bermuda lawn look that good.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@tcorbitt20 Thank you!

I have been bouncing back and forth from the Rotary to the Reel this season!


----------



## Two9tene

ENC_Lawn said:


> Princess 77 Bermuda Rotary cut at 1 inch HOC.


Man that P77 came in nice!!! I remember you talking about it at the beginning of the season! Looks good brother!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Two9tene Thank you sir!

Yeah man...it got a little rocky at the beginning of the renovation...but we made it through!


----------



## The_iHenry

@ENC_Lawn dude that looks awesome!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@The_iHenry Thanks...I appreciate the compliment. :thumbup:

This Forum and all its member's have helped so much!!!


----------



## ctrav

Walked outside and the sun was just right 😎


----------



## reidgarner

ctrav said:


> Walked outside and the sun was just right 😎


Man your house is beautiful. Nice looking Bermuda too. 😎


----------



## reidgarner

These fall temps got me ready to light a fire in the pit and kick back with a cold frosty 😎


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Rotary cut.

1 inch HOC.


----------



## Saints

datcope said:


>


Man I love this property, but how do you keep that grass so nice with all of that shade? I replaced a good bit of centipede this year with empire zoysia and I'm struggling in some spots even after having trees trimmed...twice.


----------



## Chippydips

Still working on getting it all filled in. The roller is leaving some nice stripes although they never really show up in photos.


----------



## ladycage

reidgarner said:


> These fall temps got me ready to light a fire in the pit and kick back with a cold frosty 😎


Your backyard looks like a playground, its amazing. Great area for adults and kids to play, excellently designed and the grass looks great :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande

reidgarner said:


> These fall temps got me ready to light a fire in the pit and kick back with a cold frosty 😎


Beautiful back yard. :thumbup:


----------



## PokeGrande

A cloudy, misty morning here in T-Town with some very welcomed cooler weather.


----------



## reidgarner

@ladycage thanks. A lot of work done in stages but worth it.


----------



## reidgarner

PokeGrande said:


> A cloudy, misty morning here in T-Town with some very welcomed cooler weather.


Smooth as glass 👍


----------



## ladycage

PokeGrande said:


> A cloudy, misty morning here in T-Town with some very welcomed cooler weather.


Looks so peaceful, perfect spot to relax and think about how beautiful the simple things in life are. :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn

PokeGrande said:


> A cloudy, misty morning here in T-Town with some very welcomed cooler weather.


Great looking Lawn!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jameshtx

@ctrav beautiful lawn


----------



## Jameshtx

ENC_Lawn said:


> Rotary cut.
> 
> 1 inch HOC.


Wow


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda

Enjoying the view from the front porch after a nice cut.


----------



## Two9tene

Cherokee_Bermuda said:


> Enjoying the view from the front porch after a nice cut.


Nice I wish I had a front porch with a view like that!!!


----------



## ctrav

Jameshtx said:


> @ctrav beautiful lawn


Much appreciated 👍🏾


----------



## ktgrok

reidgarner said:


> These fall temps got me ready to light a fire in the pit and kick back with a cold frosty 😎


What kind of mulch are you using?


----------



## reidgarner

@ktgrok long leaf pine straw. The little paths around the play set are brown dyed hardwood mulch but everywhere else I use straw.


----------



## miltonjim




----------



## Two9tene

miltonjim said:


>


This lawn looks like it should be on the Milorganite Bag!!!


----------



## datcope

miltonjim said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## Thisguy




----------



## mre_man_76

Full service today. Mow at 1 in, edge and trim. Only a few mows since I got the reel and centipede is starting to get trained for stripes.


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


>


Now that's awesome!


----------



## Two9tene

@ctrav its oddly satisfying to knock down the dew with the GM and it definitely helps with the stripes when the sun hasn't come up completely! Ohh yeah WAKE up neighbors!!! It's time to rise and shine, if you don't rise you can't shine! It's time to make the doughnuts... or cut the grass or whatever!!! Lmao


----------



## Redtwin

Two9tene said:


> @ctrav its oddly satisfying to knock down the dew with the GM and it definitely helps with the stripes when the sun hasn't come up completely! Ohh yeah WAKE up neighbors!!! It's time to rise and shine, if you don't rise you can't shine! It's time to make the doughnuts... or cut the grass or whatever!!! Lmao


That's awesome!!! It's like marking dye for your mower. How do you clean the mower after you mow wet? I've only done it a couple of times and I hate not being able to just blow the clippings off of the GM.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Redtwin said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav its oddly satisfying to knock down the dew with the GM and it definitely helps with the stripes when the sun hasn't come up completely! Ohh yeah WAKE up neighbors!!! It's time to rise and shine, if you don't rise you can't shine! It's time to make the doughnuts... or cut the grass or whatever!!! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!!! It's like marking dye for your mower. How do you clean the mower after you mow wet? I've only done it a couple of times and I hate not being able to just blow the clippings off of the GM.
Click to expand...

I use a water hose to clean it then a blower to dry it. I have tried to skip that step only to notice the roller won't roll the next time I try to mow.


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ctrav its oddly satisfying to knock down the dew with the GM and it definitely helps with the stripes when the sun hasn't come up completely! Ohh yeah WAKE up neighbors!!! It's time to rise and shine, if you don't rise you can't shine! It's time to make the doughnuts... or cut the grass or whatever!!! Lmao
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome!!! It's like marking dye for your mower. How do you clean the mower after you mow wet? I've only done it a couple of times and I hate not being able to just blow the clippings off of the GM.
Click to expand...

I pressure wash it off and top off the lube point s.


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Thisguy

Can't believe how warm we still are here in central OK


----------



## ctrav

Thisguy said:


> Can't believe how warm we still are here in central OK


Outstanding 👍🏾👍🏾


----------



## ladycage

Thisguy said:


> Can't believe how warm we still are here in central OK


Your grass has a rich green color. Your lawn looks great.


----------



## jasonbraswell

Working on building the natural edge with the grass. May take another season to get it rigjt


----------



## Jameshtx

I finally trimmed around the pavers


----------



## PokeGrande

Last pics before the PRG overseed began yesterday morning:


----------



## JRS 9572

Friday. 48 hours after a cut. Considering the heat wave we had. Pretty please how my yard has held up.


----------



## ctrav

JRS 9572 said:


> Friday. 48 hours after a cut. Considering the heat wave we had. Pretty please how my yard has held up.


I would say that's a beautiful yard 👍🏾👍🏾


----------

